# Clay County



## 12pointer

Went up the the lease sat. to check out the camp everything was ok other then some down limbs around the camp. We saw some good sign a few deer and some turkeys with their young. Some afternoon thunder storms rolled in . so we sat on the front porch of the camp house , and watched them roll by didnt get alot of rain out of them, seems like most of the rain was south of us towards blakeley. Went to the Ga. Giant and ate a good dinner. Any body else on here hunting Clay county ? if so hows things looking on your hunting lease ?


----------



## florida boy

I hunt Clay right on the border of Early . We had no water for awhile but it seems to be pretty consistent over the last few weeks . I go up about everyother weekend . The bucks seem to be developing well .


----------



## 12pointer

Floridaboy we just got our cameras out this pass weekend Im running a little behind this year. do you hunt close to hwy 39 ? I have seen some real nice bucks heading up to the club, we hunt east of fort gaines .


----------



## Mako22

I went up there memorial day weekend and things looked good, saw a lot of deer track. Right now it appears we are going down to the wire on keeping the lease, I'm waiting to hear from the president if we can get the money in by Thursday. I hate to lose a lease cause we are short one member but times are hard for a lot of people these days.


----------



## Hammack

12 pointer, I have lived, and hunted here most of my life.  Deer seem to be doing well from what I have seen, and seen some good bucks running about.  I live east of Ft. Gaines out at Suttons Corner.  My great grandmother was a Sutton that they area was named for so my family has been around these parts for awhile.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> Floridaboy we just got our cameras out this pass weekend Im running a little behind this year. do you hunt close to hwy 39 ? I have seen some real nice bucks heading up to the club, we hunt east of fort gaines .



I hunt about half way up between blakley and Ft gaines a few miles east of 39


----------



## florida boy

went up to lease over the weekend . The fields around us have lakes in them now . Had a few good showers while we were there .


----------



## 12pointer

Im heading up one afternoon this week to check cameras and install a new a/c in the camper ,will need it during bow season.


----------



## kmckinnie

A/C is a must!


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club this past sat. saw a lot of goood sign , the only problem was that it was HOT! HOT! HOT!  sure hope it cools off some before bow season guys.


----------



## 12pointer

Well I got the notice a couple of days ago that plumcreek will start some cutting on our club , they have been telling us the last 3 yrs. that they where going to cut ,  they flagged the gate so they are on the way. I like hunting on a clearcut I have killed and  seen some nice deer on clearcuts. I know that timber is their business , but it will still be alittle sad . I hope they get on in there and get out my rifle season.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Well I got the notice a couple of days ago that plumcreek will start some cutting on our club , they have been telling us the last 3 yrs. that they where going to cut ,  they flagged the gate so they are on the way. I like hunting on a clearcut I have killed and  seen some nice deer on clearcuts. I know that timber is their business , but it will still be alittle sad . I hope they get on in there and get out my rifle season.



Good luck with that 12pointer they seem to like taking their time about it. Two years back they thinned us 3 weeks before gun season up to a few days before opening day. Then they came back around December 1st and clear cut the rest. That in and out of the property stuff pretty much ruined my season. I hope you have better luck with them.


----------



## Mako22

Rode the club this weekend and saw a lot of deer track. They are still heavily traveling the deer trail I scouted back in late January. I put a stand  about 65 yards up a row in the pines from where this trail crosses, I can't wait till gun season.


----------



## 12pointer

Well they started cutting last monday ,they are leaving several pines scattered through the area they are cutting right now , will be some good trees to climb good and high in. The deer are hitting the feeders real good along with a few hogs will have to take care of the porkers shortley.


----------



## 12pointer

Went to the club today to check cameras havent been up in a week and a half had 1500 pics between the 3 cameras me and my son will be there next weekend with bow and stick in hand , put out a couple trough feeders that we built put alittle corn on the ground around them to let them get us to them before we fill them up , I hope they take to them like they took to the spinn feeders. The weather was pretty nice today with the lower temp. and the wind blowing.


----------



## florida boy

Big six point dad got opening day..... not much moving with this moon phase and the gnats are horrible still!


----------



## talisman

Very nice buck


----------



## 12pointer

Nice deer , I didnt get to go opening weekend my mother had total knee replacement friday so I was at hospital with her, my son went sat. morning saw 3 does and 2 yearlings but no horn , he said he thought one of the does was going to try to climb the tree he was in she was so close under the tree he was in looking at her though the arm braces of his climber,hopefully I will get to go this coming up weekend . My son checked one camera while he was there and 90 % of the pics where in the afternoon ,its funny how the moon will change the feeding pattern. the week before most pics. where in the morning.


----------



## 12pointer

Well if everything goes ok I will be going in the morning for the first time , I have been under the weather a little found out that the top part of my heart was not flowing blood like it is suppose to , went in the hospital dr. ran tube down my throat to check for blood clots and also shocked my heart 4 times to see if they could get it back pumping right it didnt work so they put me on blood thinner for a couple weeks and then they are going to shock me again, I hope it works . Maybe me or my son will get to sling a arrow in the morning , I also need to check the cameras and fill the feeders tomorrow and clean up around the camper alittle bit.


----------



## 12pointer

Well I got to go sat. morning had 2 does annd 2 button head bucks come within 10 yds. of my tree , decided not to take any of them. The wind got up later in the morning had a buck come up from down wind of me and busted me oh well there will be another day, had a nice morning hunting. Checked cameras had some nice pics of bucks and also some hogs.


----------



## Hammack

Just thought I would update.  The past few days have been wet.  I would not say it has rained just been a solid heavy mist for most of yesterday and parts of today.  They are calling for another chance at rain for tomorrow.  All in all I have totalled .4" which is not a lot, but has done wonders for my plots.  I honestly was going to lose two of them had they not gotten some moisture this week.  As far as deer go I am not much of a bow hunter, and with work I usually don't get a lot of time in the woods until the end of season.  I am seeing a lot of movement on the trail cams, but still seeing bachelor groups of bucks.  Looks like luck is gonna have it so I can actually get to hunt this weekend so I bought a CVA optima and plan on spending most of the weekend out in the woods with the smoke pole.  I have a couple of decent bucks that have been hitting the food plots pretty regularly so maybe luck will be in my favor, and I can start the season off right.


----------



## one_shot

Very dry, deer are moving middle of day!
I saw 9 deer 11am -1pm yesterday


----------



## 12pointer

Everybody at the club this weekend saw deer, except one hunter. Plenty of does send some small bucks and one nice buck that got by my brother. Getting plenty of pics. on the cameras of some nice bucks and a few Hogs . Nobody has seen a buck behind a doe yet but I dont thank it is far off. My brother took his step son hunting yesterday afternoon ,they sat up in a pop-up blind had a doe come up so close to the blind ,that my brother said he could see her eyeball through a cut in the side of the blind , his son got so nervous that he couldnt keep his gun steady and she finally spooked and ran off. Thats what hunting is all about the Kids !!!


----------



## one_shot

Fri.,Sat, Sun,Saw deer after 9:50 am.& 15 min. before dark.


----------



## Lucky Buck Hunting Club

Well, I guess Im going to have to show you guys at Lucky Buck how to kill a big buck again this year. Im bringing my good luck and good looks Fri-Sun this weekend, so yall have a fire burning for me Thurs Nite!


----------



## Hammack

I haven't been with work being like it is now, but I have been getting lots of scrape activity and some young bucks trying to chase on camera.  Looks to me like things are happening a little faster than they did the last couple years.


----------



## Mako22

Seeing scrapes and rubs plus we saw a basket rack (6pt) buck Friday. Also had a big buck run across a club road in front of me around noon time Friday.


----------



## 12pointer

It was a beautiful sat. morning at my club in Clay county this weekend everybody saw deer . My son killed a nice 10 pt. after letting another good buck get by him early that morning, another members son killed a good 8pt. saturday morning also. Both bucks tarsel glands where still white , I thank the rut is still  at least 2 or 3 weeks away.
 ( Attached is a pic. of the 10 pt. that my son killed and also a pic. of the 8 pt that another members son killed. )


----------



## florida boy

Tell him congrats on the buck!


----------



## Mako22

Monday evening my daughter heard two bucks fighting about 100 yards from her. Starting to find some scrapes and rubs on the club.


----------



## 12pointer

Went up the club this weekend seems like by the tracks that the deer have really started moving more since last weekend ,tracks everywhere. I killed a decent 8 pt. sat. morning after having a group of 8 does walk by he didnt come behind the does but from a total differ direction, I reckon he was just cruising. I stopped the deer 4 differ times before deciding to shoot him, not the biggest  horns in the woods but a nice buck he weighted 185 lbs., after losing a super good 8pt . during blackpowder week I decided to take this deer. Will hold my last tag for a real good one hopefully.I thank next weekend you will see a big differ in the buck movement in clay county.


----------



## southwestslayer

sweet!!! i got some good pics so far but non seen yet. the deer have backed off the scrapes since last weekend, so we will see thanksgiving weekend whats up..


----------



## 12pointer

It was a nice Thankgiving Weekend at our hunting club in Clay County , one of my brothers killed this real nice 8 pt. thanksgiving morning he was chasing a doe, I love those white tips. My other brother hit a nice buck also that morning we could only find alot of white hair and a couple of small pieces of meat , he shot the deer as he was walking away from him at about 125 yds. he was taking some pictures of some does and yearling when he looked up the buck was walking into the woods , he admitted he took a rush shot. Everybody saw deer over the weekend,
it looks like this coming up weekend is going to be real nice.


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads on the success.


----------



## 12pointer

Well my brother that lost his buck thanksgiving morning at our Clay County Club had a chance to go back up to the club this beautiful frosty morning and killed this nice 8 pt. buck he was walking with 3 does.He said it looked like it had snowed all over the club this morning. My son is heading up there as I type this message, I will head up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## florida boy

Nice buck!


----------



## florida boy

Our group hunted the weekend and seen very little activity. The bucks that we did see still have white hawks . No running tracks on the roads yet.....


----------



## talisman

This east wind and hot weather every 3 days is making it tough hunting


----------



## florida boy

talisman said:


> This east wind and hot weather every 3 days is making it tough hunting



yeah it is rough . we did kill the big one that we were looking for yesterday but he wasnt swollen up at all and it was just pure luck..... we usally dont get the biggest one we get on camera but we will take luck over skill any day !


----------



## talisman

Yeah being lucky is a good thing. we killed a couple bucks the weekend one was 200 pounds but the big bucks arent moving consistently


----------



## southwestslayer

we have taken 4 8s and a9 off are lease in the last week rut is on.. the one 8 is going to be in the mid 140s he is a monster will have pics soon...


----------



## 12pointer

Well my son ended his season sat. morning at our Clay County lease with this nice 8pt. buck that had split brow tines and 2 other character pts. He was a 4 yr. old buck
he was following a spike buck, and what makes the hunt so special is that he film the deer and the kill shot.My son took the video and edited it and added some music to it ,
I thank it turned out pretty darn good,take a look and let me know what you think about it.

http://www.facebook.com/v/327630103913715


----------



## Mako22

Nice buck and great video I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## dkennedy

That was Awesome!!! Great job


----------



## Hammack

The rut is in full swing on my place.  Actually had a couple hours this afternoon and went and had a big deer dogging a doe hard.  He chased her for 30 minutes but I never could get a shot at him.  I just left my gear in the stand, and am going back in the morning.  Hopefully a doe will bring him back thru the plot at some point.


----------



## Mako22

Not many fresh tracks on my place and I saw several scrapes that looked like they had not been hit in several days. I did find one fresh scrape with a wet spot in it so I pinched the sand around it and put it to my nose...wheeeww stinky. At least one buck is still on the prowl for a girl friend.


----------



## 12pointer

I hope all my fellow hunters and friends on here have a safe and happy holidays , may God bless you and all your family and friends !!! (MERRY CHRISTMAS )


----------



## Hammack

12pointer said:


> I hope all my fellow hunters and friends on here have a safe and happy holidays , may God bless you and all your family and friends !!! (MERRY CHRISTMAS )



Hope you have the same!   

The rut appears to be winding down on my place.  I killed a pretty decent 8 pt on my place Friday evening.  He was feeding in the plot hanging fairly tight behind a doe.  He wasn't pushing her just trailing along behind her.  I pulled my cards out of my cam and most all are starting to show numerous bucks in the plots feeding with does.  I have gotten some fairly regular pics of my biggest buck on one plot in the evenings, and looks like I will get to hunt every afternoon this week so hopefully if the weather don't mess me up I can fill that second tag before the season ends.


----------



## Mako22

Had three does walk up behind me as I was sitting looking over a clear cut yesterday, they busted me when I turned and looked at em. Plenty of tract on the lease and later that day I jumped a big doe on my 4 wheeler and a few minutes later jumped another doe. They seem to be getting active again after the rut. Im not ready for it to end next week!


----------



## 12pointer

My good friend Jerry Money passed away Thursday morning ,he was fighting cancer. We rented some of his land in Clay County he was a great guy !! I will miss his Laugh and him blowing his horn every sunday morning around 11:30 when he came into camp to shoot the bull with us. (He will be truely missed)


----------



## 12pointer

Heading up to the club friday afternoon ,for the last weekend looks like the weather is going to be nice. Will do a little hunting and some camp cleaning , It will not be the same without hearing Mr. Moneys horn blowing sunday morning.Maybe he will be looking down on me and send a big buck my way !!!


----------



## Hammack

I went yesterday morning myself.  Have my brother in laws down hunting.  Deer were moving excellent.  Hopefully it will stay that way thru the weekend.  I have one 2 acre food plot in a 40 acre section that has yet to be hunted.  Think I will see what's using it in the morning.


----------



## 12pointer

My son and I went up to the club today to check the cameras had several nice pics. there was deer tracks all through the club where they had been crossing the roads , looks like we still have a good herd of deer walking around our lease the wind was cold and strong today I thank I would have passed on hunting today if season was still in. LOL


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club this afternoon to fill the feeders and check the cameras, I couldnt believe the deer tracks crossing the roads since saturdays rain.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Went up to the club this afternoon to fill the feeders and check the cameras, I couldnt believe the deer tracks crossing the roads since saturdays rain.



Im headed to the club next week for about 4 days of camping and relaxing. Im planning on pouring some corn and putting the camera out just for the fun of it. Im also gonna try and fish the big creek (can't spell or even pronounce its name) on our southern border for yellow perch or what ever may be in there. At night I may take out the Yote call and see if I can't whack one of them varmits.


----------



## 12pointer

That sounds like a fun trip Woodsman69, it is always nice getting out of the house and getting out in the woods and spending some time with the family, my son and I may head up to our club next weekend also to see if we can hear any turkeys talking to be able to sit up on some for the following weekend.


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club this morning had turkeys gobblin in every direction saw two gobblers , will be back up there next friday afternoon maybe my son can get him another one this season on opening morning. We also saw tons of deer tracks and also seen 9 deer . We still are getting a few pics of bucks with horns most of them have already lost them. had a few pics. with some nice groups of gobblers.


----------



## 12pointer

My Son and I went up to the club sat. morning to see if he could kill a turkey lady luck wasnt on his side, we could never get right on one. One of the other members had great luck he killed a double , a double beard and also a triple beard. Stoped and talked to the guys that hunt across the road from us one of their members son killed a pair also and two of the other members killed singles all where long beards. We will be back this coming up sat. to see if my Sons luck can change.


----------



## florida boy

Turkeys are in the lull for sure now on our lease. Heard one bird over 3 day trip this week......and he took a ride in the "yota" back to Fl.


----------



## 12pointer

Ok guys that hunt in clay county how has the turkey hunting been up there the last couple weeks  ? We havent been able to go up been putting hardwood floors down in the house and also painting, hopefully me and my son can get up there this weekend.


----------



## florida boy

Went up to get the cameras going on mineral sites . Looks like we have been getting alot of rain on our place . Cotton is doing great in the fields . Ashame they didnt plant a stich of soybeans or peanuts around us this year . Found a few points and heard a gobbler still trying to call up a girlfriend .


----------



## 12pointer

me and my son went up to the club sat. to freshing up some mineral sites and fill up the feeders and check the cameras we had serveral pics of bucks with horns coming on pretty darn good !


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club this past weekend to fill feeders and check cameras, we are getting some nice growth  on the antlers should be a good season ,no hog pics. which is a plus they come and go maybe they will stay gone. The mineral mix we made up is doing real good the deer took to them real good.


----------



## florida boy

Well the hogs finally made it to our lease......got them on every camera I had out . Once they find the corn its over.....


----------



## 12pointer

Florida Boy we went up to the club this morning to check cameras and put out the last of our mineral mix. We saw some hog tracks in the road in a big puddle where some rain had gather looked like a sow and some small pigs, had no hog pics on any of the cameras so hopefully they where just passing through, but we did have some nice buck pics. no fawn pics at the feeders yet.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> Florida Boy we went up to the club this morning to check cameras and put out the last of our mineral mix. We saw some hog tracks in the road in a big puddle where some rain had gather looked like a sow and some small pigs, had no hog pics on any of the cameras so hopefully they where just passing through, but we did have some nice buck pics. no fawn pics at the feeders yet.



I literally havent gotten a buck over 90 inches on camera this year and I have 9 cameras out . I usally have 10 or more over 115 by now .Our lease has taken a 180 this go around . We are getting a fair amount of fawn pics as of last week .


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son went up to the club sat. to fill up the feeders and check the cameras, had some nice pics. of buck the horns are growing real good also getting some nice fawn pics. There must have been some strong wind within the last week had a big oak down over the main road will have to take the chainsaw back up when we go back, also a big pine down at the camp. had some nice young turkey pics. also.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> Me and my son went up to the club sat. to fill up the feeders and check the cameras, had some nice pics. of buck the horns are growing real good also getting some nice fawn pics. There must have been some strong wind within the last week had a big oak down over the main road will have to take the chainsaw back up when we go back, also a big pine down at the camp. had some nice young turkey pics. also.



Glad yall are getting some good pics ! We went up this weekend . Been getting some good rain and still alot of hog sign around.....caught a big group ( camera showed 16 ) in my corn and accidently got 4 before they got out of the ravine with my pistol . Maybe the rest of the group will move on .


----------



## 12pointer

Dang your pretty good with that pistol !!  Im glad to see those fawn pics most of the doe pics we where getting should them about to bust. Keep them pigs over your way we dont want them ! lol


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> Dang your pretty good with that pistol !!  Im glad to see those fawn pics most of the doe pics we where getting should them about to bust. Keep them pigs over your way we dont want them ! lol


I got lucky ! The majority of our does are about to bust also. If you add up the days most were bred after hunting season was over last year .


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club yesterday to check cameras ,cant believe how fast a buck horns grow had some nice pics. We had moved a trough feeder to a new spot 2 weekends ago and filled it up ,it holds 200lbs. of corn , checked on it yesterday and all the corn was gone but about 25 lbs. couldnt believe it, and no there was no hog tracks around the feeder only deer , had to go to the ga. giant and get some of their high price corn $12.50 a bag plus tax will not let that happen again , I put a camera on the trough will check it out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 12pointer

Well me and my son are planning on going to the club sat. for the first time this season maybe one of us will sling a arrow through a goodun .


----------



## florida boy

stayed at the lease for a week.....didnt draw the bow even once . acorns are dropping hard in the bottoms and its got the deer and hogs scattered


----------



## 12pointer

Well lady luck wasnt with me today I didnt see a deer out of the tree,hunted this morning and this afternoon my son had one under the tree this morning but wouldnt shoot it. We checked the cameras and most of the bucks had slick horns or were dragging velvet. The bucks are still in groups at the feeders , there seems to be a good crop of fawns this season also all our cameras have had alot of fawn and doe pics , the cameras are scattered through out our property.The deer really like the trough feeders they are eating up all my savings ! lol


----------



## southwestslayer

went up last weekend lots of fawn pics as well no hogs though thank god... one doe was shot and one 6 point was seen. acorns everywhere... going up again this weekend.


----------



## shaynepaul708

We are off cottonhill rd close to Shiloh church yall hit me up if you wanna hang out2292219225


----------



## Mako22

shaynepaul708 said:


> We are off cottonhill rd close to Shiloh church yall hit me up if you wanna hang out2292219225



Pretty woods up there, I'm below y'all right out of Coleman


----------



## florida boy

Reckon the deer just didnt want to move much for us this past week . Our group hunted from friday till yesterday and very few deer seen . We did manage 2 does and one 8 pt . We need alot of rain and much cooler weather .


----------



## dblnranch

I'll be in northern Clay Cty this coming week, leaving Sun night and returning Thurs night.  Looks like I picked the hottest three days over the the last few weeks to go.  I have a feeling it might be good tho...


----------



## florida boy

dblnranch said:


> I'll be in northern Clay Cty this coming week, leaving Sun night and returning Thurs night.  Looks like I picked the hottest three days over the the last few weeks to go.  I have a feeling it might be good tho...



Get in the bottoms with the acorns falling . Very few tracks around the fields since they have harvested most of the peanuts already


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son will be heading up to the club in the morning, I have been out of commision for the last 2 weeks had to have my gallbadder taken out and had a hernia fixed, will not be able to climb a tree yet will have to sit on the ground , should be a nice morning they are talking mid 40s for the lows, just getting in the woods will be find to me.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> Me and my son will be heading up to the club in the morning, I have been out of commision for the last 2 weeks had to have my gallbadder taken out and had a hernia fixed, will not be able to climb a tree yet will have to sit on the ground , should be a nice morning they are talking mid 40s for the lows, just getting in the woods will be find to me.



glad to here you are pulling thru ! goodluck to yall !


----------



## Mako22

Last Monday (15th) in evening I had three does trot by me in the bottom, they passed me at about 20 yards but it was too thick in there for me to get a shot with the ML. I could hear them in the creek, they crossed just across from me so I tried a fawn call but they kept going. I'll be back up there this Monday-Tuesday trying to put some meat in the freezer. Good luck to everyone. 12Pointer you take it easy, no loading up any deer till you get better


----------



## Hammack

East end of the county has been kind of slow.  Seeing lots of tracks just not many deer.  Got busted heading in to stand this morning and saw nothing this afternoon.  My girlfriend sat yesterday afternoon and saw nothing. I did get one doe with my muzzleloader last weekend.  I'm thinking that with the acorn crop I am seeing that I'll have to get off the plots and close to the hardwoods if I'm going to have much luck.


----------



## Mako22

Saw five this AM near Coleman and put two does on the ground to take home with me. One of the five I saw all morning was a big bodied deer moving at a good clip and so I couldn't see its head threw the trees, might have been a buck but not sure. I've got three does down now and need two or three more to feed this family of seven for a year on venison. Good start to the season either way.


----------



## florida boy

Went and sat 3 times over last 2 days and seen a buttonbuck and a spike......not a scrape or fresh rub to be found


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son went to the club last night , my son killed a 10pt. this morning that was grunting and running a doe. He said he would not have killed it if he could have gotten a good look at it , he was hunting some 4 yr old pines and he could just get glimpsees of him as he was running the doe around I dont thank the buck was no older than 2 1/2 yrs. old at the max. smaller frame body 13 inch inside spread , I told my son not to worry about it to much that he would make some good sausage !!!


----------



## one_shot

I went over and hunted 11/2,3,4 saw alot of deer, no shooters. Friday hunted 6 hrs. saw deer for for 4 hrs. eating out of food plot, under corn feeder & peanuts.


----------



## Mako22

Friend of mine saw a nice buck right at dark Monday but he couldn't get a shot at it. Im headed up to the lease today for a try at him.


----------



## southwestslayer

Headed up tomorrow night for the weekend!!


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son are headed up to the club tomorrow afternoon for the weekend ,maybe i will get a shot at one of the nice bucks that we have been getting on camera.Good luck to you fellow hunters !!


----------



## Mhaney

*Rut week*

What is the best week for rut in south clay county??


----------



## 12pointer

Had a great weekend at the club , saw a real nice 6 pt. sat. morning and saw 15 differ deer this morning before 8:30 they where coming from every direction 3 bucks the rest where does and yearlings the best buck I saw was a tight rack 8 pt. My buddy also had a good morning he saw 14 differ deer on the other end of the club , he saw a 7 pt. that was running a doe. my son saw 1 small buck and 4 does, he saw the small buck at all 3 of his settings he film him alot.


----------



## 12pointer

Mhaney we hunt west of fort gaines and it seems like the first 2 weeks of dec. is the best time for us and maybe the last week of nov.


----------



## Mhaney

*Rut*

12 pointer. Thanks for the info.  I have heard the rut is mid december in south clay and north early county.  Recently a guy told me it was closer to Christmas down there.  Based upon most of what I have seen and read, it seems the dates you gave are agreed to by most.


----------



## don

most of the good bucks from around Ft Gaines start coming into Rubo's the week after thanksgiving....and drops off a week or so before christmas.....so looks like 12 pointer hit right on the head....


----------



## florida boy

it seems to always be a week or so earlier on the north side of the county than the south . maybe this wont be another odd rut for us.....it seemed to be over by the first week of Dec last year on our lease


----------



## Mhaney

Thanks for the insight.  Hopefully I can pick my hunting time correctly!


----------



## one_shot

Sure is dry around the county water tank, Not seeing any bucks running does,yet! Anyone seeing scrapes?


----------



## Mako22

one_shot said:


> Sure is dry around the county water tank, Not seeing any bucks running does,yet! Anyone seeing scrapes?



My club is split by the Clay/Randolph line near Hwy 266 going to Coleman. Yesterday I found some scrapes that were about the size of my ball cap and I found a pretty good sized rub that was VERY fresh. I'd say on my place we are still a week or so off.


----------



## shaynepaul708

Shot a giant at the WMA Saturday got two shots on him with my bow first was a pass thru then other was in shoulder with half arrow penatration from 34yds.just knew he would be close trailed 100yds with pink blood then just stopped looked 3 hours sun and headed back tomorrow to look for buzzards would have been my biggest ga bowkill


----------



## 12pointer

My son killed this good 4 1/2 yr old this past sat. morning at our club in clay county, he came in grunting. My son has already euro mounted him as you can see.





I killed this nice 3 1/2 yr old 2 weeks ago, now Im waiting on the big 8 that I have been getting on my camera I thank he has a 21 to 23 inch inside spread yall wish me luck !!!




My brother in law killed a nice 7 pt. this past sat. also and my brother missed a real good buck also sat. morning ,I thank the next two weeks are going to be the time you need to be in the woods around fort gaines.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> My son killed this good 4 1/2 yr old this past sat. morning at our club in clay county, he came in grunting. My son has already euro mounted him as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 701872
> View attachment 701870
> View attachment 701871
> 
> I killed this nice 3 1/2 yr old 2 weeks ago, now Im waiting on the big 8 that I have been getting on my camera I thank he has a 21 to 23 inch inside spread yall wish me luck !!!
> 
> View attachment 701874
> View attachment 701873
> 
> My brother in law killed a nice 7 pt. this past sat. also and my brother missed a real good buck also sat. morning ,I thank the next two weeks are going to be the time you need to be in the woods around fort gaines.



Nice deer 12point, a lot of similar looking deer getting killed on our place as well.


----------



## dblnranch

How about northern Clay county... any reports lately?


----------



## 12pointer

Im heading up to the club in the morning to see if I can get my last buck I have been letting some nice bucks walk waiting on a certain buck that I have been trying to kill maybe he will walk out in the morning.


----------



## jeremybuckhunter

*10pt*

10 pt killed in randolph cnty on dec 22nd


----------



## Mako22

jeremybuckhunter said:


> 10 pt killed at whiteflag on dec 22nd



Is that the 10 you had on camera? If yes I know you hunted that deer hard, congrats! I can't go up this week to the lease, have to wait till next week to give it a shot.


----------



## TLynn

Florida Boy, 
I see we hunt in the same general area, I’m 1 mile north of Early County line, 1 mile east of 39. Been here for 5 years on 200 acres. Very good area, not overpopulated with does though, but did see new scrapes each time I hunted this season opening week, week after Thanks Giving and one week before Christmas.  On camera this year only have one nice buck, a tall, long horned 8pt, called Crazy Eight.

Last season, a nice buck caught on 2 cameras about 300 yards apart, several times last season but only at night. I hunted most of the season between the two cameras, then Jan 1, 2012 moved to the other end of the property, caught him sneaking thru at 820am.

Going for another week before its over.


----------



## florida boy

TLynn said:


> View attachment 706952        Florida Boy,
> I see we hunt in the same general area, I’m 1 mile north of Early County line, 1 mile east of 39. Been here for 5 years on 200 acres. Very good area, not overpopulated with does though, but did see new scrapes each time I hunted this season opening week, week after Thanks Giving and one week before Christmas.  On camera this year only have one nice buck, a tall, long horned 8pt, called Crazy Eight.
> 
> Last season, a nice buck caught on 2 cameras about 300 yards apart, several times last season but only at night. I hunted most of the season between the two cameras, then Jan 1, 2012 moved to the other end of the property, caught him sneaking thru at 820am.
> 
> Going for another week before its over.



Nice buck ! By the way you describe your location you are pretty close to us . We have had a tough year on our bigger tract seeing bigones but our smaller tract about 2 miles up the road has produced a few good ones this year . If I get a positive report from my dad on deer movement I will be headed back up 2morow for a week to try it one more time .


----------



## 12pointer

Well I ended my season with this pretty nice 9 pt. , I never did see the big and wide 8 pt. that I have been trying to kill,hopefully he has made it through the season I talk to the adjoining club members and so far he hasnt been killed my none of them so maybe he will be back next year. We are having a big cookout this coming up weekend at the club to bring the season to a close.


----------



## florida boy

We had a big group hunting this past weekend . Maybe 5 deer seen total....one big one killed . Looks like this weather forecast is gonna be horrible till the end of the season . Been a fun year none the least but not very productive with the deer for sure .


----------



## TLynn

hunted SW Clay Jan 5 to Jan 12, three of us hunted and only seen a total of 4 deer, including a small 8 pt my brother-in-law got on Monday. Scrapes are inactive, anchorns are gone, nothing but dead cotton bushes in the fields. 

I hear a lot of people say its too hot for the deer to be moving but they still have to eat and have no pics  at night so I think the deer moved about a mile south two weeks ago where the wheet fields are.


----------



## Mako22

TLynn said:


> hunted SW Clay Jan 5 to Jan 12, three of us hunted and only seen a total of 4 deer, including a small 8 pt my brother-in-law got on Monday. Scrapes are inactive, anchorns are gone, nothing but dead cotton bushes in the fields.
> 
> I hear a lot of people say its too hot for the deer to be moving but they still have to eat and have no pics  at night so I think the deer moved about a mile south two weeks ago where the wheet fields are.



I'm headed out today to close out the season, I'm switching over to hogs now so I'll take whatever I see first deer or a hog.


----------



## TLynn

Well, here goes nothi'n, my 200 acre lease is going to get thinned around March.  The pines are in 2 areas 400 yards apart, about 40 acres in one and about 50 acres in another. 

The rest is oak/hickory and oak/voluntary pine ridges and about 2000 ft of typical creek bottom, 300 feet wide.

 The rest will be untouched except for a controlled burn on every thing to reduce brush/oaks. Late season vision at ground level averages 30 to 70 yards with two 5 acre areas of about 10 yard vision.

 I"ve never hunted after a controlled burn- what can I expect?


----------



## 12pointer

TLnn you should have some good hunting after the new growth comes up the deer and turkeys will love it , like a giant foodplot !


----------



## 12pointer

Im heading up to the club in the morning to fill the feeders and check the cameras to see what is walking around the club, also to put out some minerals for the new season. May see some snow from what the weather man has said.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Im heading up to the club in the morning to fill the feeders and check the cameras to see what is walking around the club, also to put out some minerals for the new season. May see some snow from what the weather man has said.



Headed that way myself this morning, got to run up there and check my camera for hogs.


----------



## 12pointer

Woodsman69 I hope you keep all the hogs down the road on yalls place because I sure dont want any more than we already have on our place.


----------



## southernman13

Just bought some land on benevolence hwy. I got hogs. Saw 3 or 4 big ones and a bunch of little bitty ones today runin through the woods. I'm gona have to kill some. Don't think I can shoot the little ones they're way to cute. I'm  a sucker can't help it.


----------



## one_shot

southernman13 said:


> Just bought some land on benevolence hwy. I got hogs. Saw 3 or 4 big ones and a bunch of little bitty ones today runin through the woods. I'm gona have to kill some. Don't think I can shoot the little ones they're way to cute. I'm  a sucker can't help it.



You may Change your mine!


----------



## 12pointer

Im glad to see all this rain our 2 creeks on our club in clay county needed it, one was dry all  last season the other one was real low .
I havent gotten any buck pics. without there head gear yet , but I no it will be any day now.


----------



## southernman13

*Rain*

This should replenish some of them places that haven't held water in a while. More coming this week as well.


----------



## 12pointer

Heading up to the club in the morning to see if we can hear a old thunder chicken and fill up the feeders and check the cameras to see if we have any horns dropping yet , 2 weeks ago every buck pic we had still had their horns.


----------



## Hammack

Most all of mine on camera have dropped  horns.  The ones that still had them had only one side.  The birds seem to be strutting like crazy.  Every where you look the past week birds are in the fields strutting.


----------



## 12pointer

Hammack all the bucks that I had on camera from the past 2 weeks still had their head gear , not the first dropped horn some had broken horns but no dropped horns yet kind of weird with you getting dropped horn pics. maybe within a few days we will start seeing them, we had out 4 cameras scattered around the club, we are northeast of fort gaines.


----------



## sowega hunter

When I used to hunt in southern Clay county I saw a buck in April that still had his antlers. I thought it was mighty late but he had them.


----------



## florida boy

I have found numerous scrapes and even seen 3 bucks chasing one doe during turkey season in south Clay


----------



## 12pointer

Keeping the feeders filled with corn and protein pellets the deer seem to really like the pellets. put some truss plates and some tack strips on the sides of my trough feeders to try to keep coons out of the feeders maybe it will help some. getting picks of bucks grouped back up together.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Keeping the feeders filled with corn and protein pellets the deer seem to really like the pellets. put some truss plates and some tack strips on the sides of my trough feeders to try to keep coons out of the feeders maybe it will help some. getting picks of bucks grouped back up together.



I burned out on the lease and had to take a break (too much time up there chasing hogs).


----------



## 12pointer

we havent gotten a single pic of a hog on our place in over a yr. I hope they stay gone .


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> we havent gotten a single pic of a hog on our place in over a yr. I hope they stay gone .



Yeah I hear ya, they must have moved down the road from y'all to us.


----------



## florida boy

Been up to the lease the last 3 weekends and man its DRY ! The crops are about dried up before they get a chance to grow . We have seen more snakes on the last few trips then in the last 5 yrs combined.....mostly cottonmouths and timber rattlers with a whiteoak here and there.


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club yesterday to fill feeders and check mineral sites, also checked camerals had alot of pics of horn coming on real good. also some pics of some pregnent does. Looks like it should be a good season.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> Went up to the club yesterday to fill feeders and check mineral sites, also checked camerals had alot of pics of horn coming on real good. also some pics of some pregnent does. Looks like it should be a good season.



Are yall getting them to hit the minerals much this year ? They havent hardly bothered ours at all with the dry weather . I checked my cameras yesterday and the hogs are back........very little deer sign right now .....


----------



## 12pointer

florida boy they are hitting all our mineral sites real good, will be going back up next weekend to add some more mix to them.We havent gotten any hog picks in over a year now I hope they stay gone I no that woodsman 69 just down the road from us have alot of hogs maybe they will stay down there lol . My brother just bought a new kobota 4wd tractor with a frontend loader on it can not wait until next weekend to get up there to push some stuff around for some new foodplots .


----------



## Mako22

I'm headed up tomorrow to put a new feeder in for the hogs and set up a camera. If the hogs are still there when I come back in a couple of weeks I'm going to put the rooting doors down on the trap and get me some more sausage. I ran a cam on my old feeder next to my hog trap for about 3 months and never got one pic of a deer so it is obvious the hogs do run them off.


----------



## Mako22

Hey now if y'all get a hog problem and I run out of em on my lease I might be interested in trapping them for y'all.


----------



## florida boy

I am not sure where they are coming from but most of the hogs we kill/see are semi domesticated in apperance . They went from none...to everywhere overnight ....so it seems


----------



## Mako22

florida boy said:


> I am not sure where they are coming from but most of the hogs we kill/see are semi domesticated in apperance . They went from none...to everywhere overnight ....so it seems



I'm no expert but all of ours look pretty wild to me. I went up yesterday and set up my feeder, I'll go back in about three weeks to change the battery. If I have hogs coming again then I'm gonna run my trap.


----------



## Mako22

Just heard our lease with Plum Creek in Coleman went up $2600 so we need two more members before July 10, y'all got any prospects send them my way.


----------



## 12pointer

Sorry to hear that ours didnt go up it has not went up in 3 yrs . I hope it doesnt. Will be heading up this weekend to disk up some foodplots and freshen up some mineral sites.


----------



## kmckinnie

Woodsman69 said:


> Just heard our lease with Plum Creek in Coleman went up $2600 so we need two more members before July 10, y'all got any prospects send them my way.



Did you see the paper work! How many acres is it?


----------



## Mako22

kmckinnie said:


> Did you see the paper work! How many acres is it?



Don't need to see the paper work as I trust the club President. You stay up there in Lumpkin and leave Coleman to me


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Sorry to hear that ours didnt go up it has not went up in 3 yrs . I hope it doesnt. Will be heading up this weekend to disk up some foodplots and freshen up some mineral sites.



As last year if you know anyone looking for a club up our way refer them to me please.


----------



## kmckinnie

Woodsman69 said:


> Don't need to see the paper work as I trust the club President. You stay up there in Lumpkin and leave Coleman to me



Why would I want to go to Coleman, ain't seen ya kill much of nothen around that area... And you pay to much


----------



## 12pointer

Me my son and brother went up to the club this morning with my brothers new 4wd kobota tractor with a front 
end loader on it and made 5 new real nice foodplot areas with it , the frontend loader worked real good pushing up small tres and moving stuff around. We also freshing up our mineral sites and filled the feeders, the deer are hitting the feeders real hard, should be a good year.


----------



## 12pointer

My brother went up to the club this past weekend to fill his feeders and check his camera , his feeders are made out of 8 inch pvc when he walked up to one of them he noticed that the deer had ate all his pellets and he could see something inside the slot of the feeder ,he bent down to have a look and he about passed out there was a timber rattler coiled up inside , he got him to come out and he killed it with his pistol he was 4 1/2 ft. long with 10 rattlers and a button. when he got through filling his feeders and started to l;eave he killed another one crossing the road. So fellow hunters be carefull they are crawling.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> My brother went up to the club this past weekend to fill his feeders and check his camera , his feeders are made out of 8 inch pvc when he walked up to one of them he noticed that the deer had ate all his pellets and he could see something inside the slot of the feeder ,he bent down to have a look and he about passed out there was a timber rattler coiled up inside , he got him to come out and he killed it with his pistol he was 4 1/2 ft. long with 10 rattlers and a button. when he got through filling his feeders and started to l;eave he killed another one crossing the road. So fellow hunters be carefull they are crawling.



Just got back and was all over the place hanging stands but didn't see the first snake. I was ready for them though. Lots and lots of hog sign up there, too much to be honest. I set my trap and will be back up in a couple days to check it. I guess I'm trapping hogs for the next few months.


----------



## florida boy

Woodsman69 said:


> Just got back and was all over the place hanging stands but didn't see the first snake. I was ready for them though. Lots and lots of hog sign up there, too much to be honest. I set my trap and will be back up in a couple days to check it. I guess I'm trapping hogs for the next few months.



we are so covered up with hogs this year we cant put out corn period to try to get deer pics........


----------



## Mako22

florida boy said:


> we are so covered up with hogs this year we cant put out corn period to try to get deer pics........



I hear you, to be honest on my place we probably need a club organized hunt and trap program during the summer to keep them in check.


----------



## sowega hunter

Woodsman69 said:


> I hear you, to be honest on my place we probably need a club organized hunt and trap program during the summer to keep them in check.



Are you on White Flag??


----------



## Mako22

sowega hunter said:


> Are you on White Flag??



Yep


----------



## Mako22

Caught a nice Sow this morning.......only about 1 million more to go


----------



## 12pointer

Catch them all !


----------



## 12pointer

Heading up to the club in the morning to fill feeders and check cameras .


----------



## 12pointer

Well just got back from the club we had alot of pics. of bucks and does along with some fawns. Also had pics. of young turkeys baby coons and even baby buzzards no kidding !   No hogs which I am happy about.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Well just got back from the club we had alot of pics. of bucks and does along with some fawns. Also had pics. of young turkeys baby coons and even baby buzzards no kidding !   No hogs which I am happy about.



Baby buzzards? I wonder what eats them?


----------



## 12pointer

We had some pics of a couple grown buzzards sitting on top of one of our feeders a couple of weeks ago when we checked cameras , this week when we checked cameras there where pics. of some young buzzards sitting on the ground around the camera Im guessing there must have been a nest in one of the trees in the area.


----------



## 12pointer

Should be a great year with all the pics. that we are getting.


----------



## 12pointer

If the rain stays away will be heading up this weekend to get the plots ready to plant. the deer are hammering the feeders and mineral sites , we have been getting thousands of pics. with some real nice horn and a nice litter of fawns it should be a great year.


----------



## 12pointer

Went up today and got the plots ready to plant in about 3 weeks . Finally got the first hard horn buck on camera the rest should be right behind him.


----------



## Hammack

12pointer said:


> Should be a great year with all the pics. that we are getting.



From what I am seeing there is a very healthy crop of deer this year.  Clay county should have a good season.


----------



## 12pointer

We are heading up brite and early sat. morning to plant the fall plots with oats and winter peas . The deer have been hitting the feeders hard , after two years of no hog pics. my brother got a pic of a boar hog , I hope woodman 69 just scared him and he will be heading back down to his place. lol


----------



## Hammack

I've live here in Clay county for nearly 40 years.  I can remember when there were not deer in certain parts of the county, and a wild hog was something we only heard about.  The hogs have exploded more the past 5 years than any of us thought possible.  At the rate they are gaining in population it won;t be long before we are completely covered up with them.


----------



## Mako22

Went up yesterday and was just slow rolling thru the woods, stopped my ATV for a minute, looked to my right and a doe and 6 point were 30 yards from me standing there looking at me, LOL. Heard the hogs down in the creek about 125 yards from my feeder but didn't feel like messing with them even though I had my .243 with me. Hog track is all over the club, too much to be honest as I can prove from trail cam pics that they do run the deer off. Nice day up there, the weather was cooler.


----------



## florida boy

Went up and hunted a few days. Very nice weather . Deer moved right at daylight and dark . Hogs still very thick on our place .


----------



## 12pointer

We got all the plots in yesterday and the feeders refilled  hope we have a little rain in a few days.  Me and my son didnt leave the club until right after dark saw 8 bucks and several does before we got to fort gaines.


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club yesyerday morning to do a little blackpowder hunting saw a nice 6pt. and a couple does ,my brother saw a spike and a 6 pt, my buddy had to 8 pts come out on him he choose to let them pass when he got back to camp he said he may have made a mistake by letting the bigger one go. Another member saw 3 does. The plots are up real good and the deer are hammering most of them , we need to get some more rain ,should be a great season.


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my brother got nice 8 pts. sat. morning ,my son missed a real nice buck friday afternoon late, my nephew killed his first deer sat. morning a nice doe . the deer where realing moving this weekend my son videoed bucks sparring friday afternoon and sat. afternoon.The deer are hitting the foodplots hard. everybody at the club saw deer out of their stands.


----------



## Mako22

Haven't even been yet, got the crude for over 9 days now and can't seem to get rid of it. No use sitting in a stand when you can't stop hacking and coughing


----------



## florida boy

just got back from hunting a few days . very dry and hot..... we seen 3 does and one buck.....2 does took a ride back to Fl . From the trailcam pics it seems like they are hitting the " lull " they go thru on our place each year.


----------



## 12pointer

My son killed a Real nice 8pt. yesterday afternoon at our club in Clay County the buck came in grunting behind a doe , his hocks where starting to turn dark. The deer where moving good at the club this weekend everybody saw deer , I let a good buck walk because I had already killed one a couple of weeks ago, he was nicer than the first one I killed , deer are hitting the plots real hard
the buckforage oats and winter peas are bringing them in good.
Looks like its going to be a good yr .I will get my son to post the pic his deer when he gets a chance.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> My son killed a Real nice 8pt. yesterday afternoon at our club in Clay County the buck came in grunting behind a doe , his hocks where starting to turn dark. The deer where moving good at the club this weekend everybody saw deer , I let a good buck walk because I had already killed one a couple of weeks ago, he was nicer than the first one I killed , deer are hitting the plots real hard
> the buckforage oats and winter peas are bringing them in good.
> Looks like its going to be a good yr .I will get my son to post the pic his deer when he gets a chance.



Yall must have gotten all our deer . lol My dad said they seen 1 doe since friday morning on our place and only heard 2 shots within earshot.


----------



## JoeNorton

Here a few pictures of the 8 pt I killed Saturday afternoon that my dad was talking about.


----------



## 12pointer

My other brother killed a nice buck this morning about 15 minutes after he got in the tree, he said he came out behind a doe but was not paying any attention to her. He said the frost was real pretty this morning, some people have to work during the week like me. LOL


----------



## 12pointer

My brother lost a real good buck sat. morning on our club he rushed the shot and hit him in the front leg , the club next to us had a great beagle and they offered to but the dog on his trail the dog jumped the buck in a real thick area and we couldnt get a shot on him ,left out of the woods for 3 more hrs. and brought the dog back he jumped the deer one more time and trailed him for more than 2 miles by the gps we finally gave up on him Im pretty sure he will survive the shot . I give the dog a big high five because he sure stayed  on the buck, The guy that runs the neighboring club said we could use his dog anytime they where there. I filmed a real big 6pt. sat. morning crusing for does ,the time is getting close in Clay County.


----------



## florida boy

12 pointer you must be way north of us . I havent even seen a scrape yet and the bucks still have cottonwhite tarsal glands .


----------



## 12pointer

We are northeast of fort gaines really more east , while we where trying to find the buck by brother shot yesterday i saw alot of pawings throughout the woods. My son has had a camera on one set of pawings for the last 2 weeks and he has gotten 6 differ bucks using it and does visiting them also.


----------



## Hammack

Florida boy, what part of the county are you in.  I live and hunt about 4 miles north of Bluffton (Sutton Crossroads), and pretty much everyone I've talked to (locals) have said the same as I am seeing, and that we are in the high point of the rut right now.  I've got deer chasing all over my place, and on my way back from Cuthbert this morning saw three different bucks dogging does in the fields.


----------



## florida boy

Hammack said:


> Florida boy, what part of the county are you in.  I live and hunt about 4 miles north of Bluffton (Sutton Crossroads), and pretty much everyone I've talked to (locals) have said the same as I am seeing, and that we are in the high point of the rut right now.  I've got deer chasing all over my place, and on my way back from Cuthbert this morning saw three different bucks dogging does in the fields.



We are just inside the clay county line off hwy 39 . I have 9 cameras out on our property and they still havent showed any change in activity . Still no running tracks crossing the roads. We dont seem to see much chasing until the 3rd week of Dec on our place . I will be at our lease from this upcoming sunday until christmas eve .....should have plenty of time to see some rut activity


----------



## southwestslayer

we had 2-8s 3-10s and a 9 killed off our land this week from Thursday to sunday. none were chasing but they were starting to darken and swell.


----------



## Monty4x4

I'm a couple counties east in Terrell, but just got back from a week there and rut activity just started towards end of last week.  Big bucks are still nocturnal according to cams, but deer movement in general was good.  Scrapes and rubs just starting to pop up at our place.  I got a doe though so happy to have some fresh meat.


----------



## Mako22

Good rain last night and some today at the club near Coleman. Buddy that hunted with me saw 6 deer from the stand this morning, 3 small bucks chasing does.


----------



## Mako22

Fresh scraps and saw three this morning, still rutting in West Randolph


----------



## 12pointer

Well another season is gone there where some nice bucks taken and also seen on our club this past season. We are excited about this coming up season we have leased some more land that joins our club on the north west corner 450 more acres just acrossd the creek the land has not been hunted in 3 yrs. in the scouting that I have done since season went out we sure didnt make a mistake by getting it , plenty of mixed woods and hardwoods and another creek runs though the property, and some allsome buck sign. put out some cameras on the new land this pass weekend to see if we can get some buck pics. before they start dropping their horns cant wait to check them may have some snow pics. lol !!


----------



## Mako22

Ain't seen your post on here much 12pointer, thought something happened to you.


----------



## 12pointer

No I reckon not didnt really realize that its been that long since I posted something having to much fun I reckon! lol ! how did yall do 
down at white flag this pass season ?


----------



## Mako22

My 11 yr old son got his 1st deer, a friend of mine got one while hunting with me and I killed 3. I got all 5 deer so we got plenty of meat and filled the freezer. I usually get 3 every year for some reason. We like to eat venison so 5 is great for us. You do any good?


----------



## 12pointer

We went to the club this pass weekend to build a bridge to get across the creek to the 450 acres of land that we added to our lease. We had to have a bridge to get on to it. We worked all day Saturday and half the day Sunday.I think it turned out pretty good. We also had to build a road the weekend before to get to the road that runs through the middle of the property. Here is some pictures of the bridge.


----------



## 12pointer

Went up to the club yesterday to see if we could get a turkey to answer ,we had no luck with that I reckon with the rain they went into a hole . We did get to put up a few posted signs on the new property and also found a shed off of a nice 10 pt. We also found the strangest thing laying in the middle of the road , it was a turkey beard in the middle of a pile of coyote crap Im guessing that somebody made a bad shot on one and couldnt find it but the old coyote did I still cant believe he ate the beard. The deer are hitting the mineral sites good.


----------



## 12pointer

Will be putting out the cameras real soon on the new land to see what kind of bone that is growing back. The deer are hammering the mineral sites and the feeders too. We have just a few more signs to put up on the new land and we will be finished.


----------



## 12pointer

We have had cameras out now for 4 weeks , getting lots and lots of pics alot of differ bucks , alot of pics of new crop turkeys and only one hog so far. the deer are hammering the mineral sites and feeders .


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> We have had cameras out now for 4 weeks , getting lots and lots of pics alot of differ bucks , alot of pics of new crop turkeys and only one hog so far. the deer are hammering the mineral sites and feeders .



Only one hog? If you like I can send some your way


----------



## 12pointer

woodsman69 thats ok you can keep all your little piggies down your way! lol


----------



## 12pointer

Cameras are showing some nice bucks , also alot of fawns will be getting plots ready to plant in the next week or two.


----------



## Mako22

Killed a rattler up at the club the other day.


----------



## 12pointer

We got all 16 of the foodplots mowed this pass saturday, will be going up soon to start disking them up to get ready to plant in a few.


----------



## Mako22

About when will you plant them 12pointer? We need to do ours as well.


----------



## 12pointer

Going to try to plant them around the middle of next month. Hows everything going down yalls why ?


----------



## Mako22

Its hot at the club (everywhere else too). Got several new members there every weekend scouting, riding and hanging stands. I hung all mine back in May when it was cooler.


----------



## 12pointer

My son killed this real nice 8pt opening day off of our recently added property. He also saw a small 6pt and a spike earlier that afternoon. But now ol' pops needs to peg him one! I didn't even hunt it was just to darn hot!!! I went around and filled up our feed stations and checked the cameras while he was hunting. 

The buck ran about 80 yards down in a bottom so we caught crap trying to get him out of there with my sons two wheel drive four wheeler. I didn't think we were ever going to get him out of there! Luckily we didn't get hurt when the four wheeler stood straight up. The only thing that saved us was the rack he has on the back of it. But we finally got him home and and started skinning the deer at 12:00!


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> My son killed this real nice 8pt opening day off of our recently added property. He also saw a small 6pt and a spike earlier that afternoon. But now ol' pops needs to peg him one! I didn't even hunt it was just to darn hot!!! I went around and filled up our feed stations and checked the cameras while he was hunting.
> 
> The buck ran about 80 yards down in a bottom so we caught crap trying to get him out of there with my sons two wheel drive four wheeler. I didn't think we were ever going to get him out of there! Luckily we didn't get hurt when the four wheeler stood straight up. The only thing that saved us was the rack he has on the back of it. But we finally got him home and and started skinning the deer at 12:00!
> 
> View attachment 805226
> View attachment 805227
> View attachment 805228



Very nice, we had a doe get an arrow but that's all I was told about. Nice buck, like the velvet!


----------



## florida boy

fine buck!


----------



## 12pointer

We got all the plots planted .


----------



## 12pointer

My son saw 2 nice 8 pts. this past weekend at the club while hunting he fimed both of them, he also saw a few does. My brother saw a small 8pt. and some does also. my buddy saw some does and a yearly, I only saw a small six pt. and scared some off sunday morning. The plots are up but we need some rain on them, the deer are hitting the feeders hard . I got alot of pics. with bucks sparring .


----------



## Son

That short cool snap had em going, but it's slacked off now where i am. Yes, we need rain. The plots can use it, and i'm tired of the dust.


----------



## roll tide

Lot of young bucks on their feet this weekend but no chasing. I saw 9 different bucks from Friday evening till this morning and not 1 single doe...strange.


----------



## Mako22

I have been taking the kids since muzzle loader. My oldest son shot at and missed a big doe but that is all we have seen. I went twice by myself without a kid in the stand with me and really ain't got into it yet. To be honest I think I might be losing interest in it, strange since I've been at it about 25 years now.


----------



## 12pointer

Deer where moving good this weekend at the club in clay everybody where seeing deer ,My buddy saw 5 differ 8Pts and some smaller bucks I saw one 8 pt and several smaller bucks and does and yearlings .My son was seeing deer left and right sat. morning and sat. afternoon. my brother n law got him a real nice 8pt. sat. afternoon the biggest for him to date Congrats again . It looks like its going to be a real good season.


----------



## Mako22

Shot one in the rain this afternoon, moon was full today too so I wasn't expecting to see anything. Momma's happy as she ran out of deer burger last month and had to buy hamburger at the store. So in a few days the freezer will get its first installment of venison for the year and we can forget about hamburger again.


----------



## florida boy

12 pointer that is a good deer . Was his tarsal glands starting to turn colors yet ? BTW your pet piggies found there way to us again ! One wont make it home....nasty critters


----------



## Mako22

florida boy said:


> 12 pointer that is a good deer . Was his tarsal glands starting to turn colors yet ? BTW your pet piggies found there way to us again ! One wont make it home....nasty critters



You talking about my pigs? I don't think 12pointer has any yet but I keep trying to send ALL of mine his way.


----------



## 12pointer

Flordia Boy his glands where not stain yet. My son video a real big six point yesterday morning he was putting on a show,he was blowing at another buck that was in the area ,you can hear them both blowing back and forth in the video the one he was videoing you could see the leaves blowing up off the ground sometimes when he blew, it is a pretty cool video ,the buck im guessing is a 4 1/2 yr. old with a 17 plus inside spread he let him walk because we dont shoot anything under a 8 pt. he probably should have shot him because he will probably always be a 6 pt. we got a big 6pt. on camera in the same area this past jan. and he looked to be a 3 1/2 yr. old. My son will post some of the video later after he edit s it a little. He videoed a 7pt. and a spike sparring this morning.The deer are hitting the foodplots hard.


----------



## florida boy

Woodsman69 said:


> You talking about my pigs? I don't think 12pointer has any yet but I keep trying to send ALL of mine his way.



Yall can keep em all ! We have enough problems with them on our other 2 tracts to the north


----------



## 12pointer

Will be heading up to the clay county lease in a little while lets see what this cool weather does to them . Guys go to the hunting forum and check out my sons video of the big 6 pt. he film the other day its pretty cool footage its listed under big clay county 6 Pt. make sure you have your volume turned way up so you can hear both bucks blowing back and forth at each other. Good luck this weekend guys and be safe.


----------



## Mako22

8 point killed on our lease last Saturday chasing a doe, he was all rutted up and stunk I was told. Got some scraps appearing in some places as well, might be early this year due to the cold but I don't know much about that rut stuff.


----------



## 12pointer

One of my members killed a nice 3 1/2 yr. old 9 pt this weekend at the club in clay. The woods are filling up with pawings and rubs ,the running should be just around the corner good luck fellow hunters !!!


----------



## dixiecutter

bump. happy thanksgiving. waiting for the chase in south clay county (early line). i hunt by myself mostly saturdays only until vacation second week of december, puts me where i dont have as much info as you guys. 12 pointer, and fla boy, hope yal stayup in here keep the information coming lol. i'll be glad to post what im seeing from here on. its been good so far, im hunting antlers only from here. saw a bunch weekend before last (cold sunny saturday) had a hoss get by me, looked like they were out horseplaying and feeding. didnt look like they were in the mood yet. scrapes were picking up tho. thanks


----------



## dixiecutter

you too woodsman69 ^


----------



## dblnranch

I hunted Monday - Weds morning this past week. Northeast Clay county. Saw three bucks on Tues, 0715, 01:30, 04:20, all cruising.  Shot a big body 6 (no brow tines) at 4:20, tarsals were black. G-2 on one side was broke off in last ten days according to prior trail cam pic.  Had to pull out at 0930 weds morning and watched a beast of a 10 cruising a fresh clear cut a mile from my lease.  It's time near Morris.


----------



## florida boy

I hope they hold off for another week to get  fired up. I will be heading up next friday for a 3 week stretch to try my luck . I will just be happy to be off work !


----------



## Monty4x4

florida boy said:


> I hope they hold off for another week to get  fired up. I will be heading up next friday for a 3 week stretch to try my luck . I will just be happy to be off work !



I think you'll be ok.  They are just starting at our place in SW Terrell County.  Shot a buck yesterday, not rutting at all really.


----------



## southwestslayer

Had a mid 120s 9 point shot this morning. He said he was just cruising not swollen. We are located in the tri county area


----------



## 12pointer

Nice buck soiuthwestslayer thats what the bucks seem to be doing on our place in clay just cruising but that could change over night . Good luck !!!


----------



## southwestslayer

Yes if the weather stays cool I think the rut will be spot on to when it should be somewhere around the 9th... good luck


----------



## dixiecutter

im off work dec 6-14. i hope that's the week to get it done. still reading in here, bucks on their feet but not delirious yet, makes me optimistic. saw no bucks saturday morning btw.


----------



## Mako22

dixiecutter said:


> im off work dec 6-14. i hope that's the week to get it done.



I think that would be about right IMO


----------



## dixiecutter

Woodsman69 said:


> I think that would be about right IMO



sure hope so


----------



## southwestslayer

Yea you should be good if the weather gets cold


----------



## 12pointer

My brother killed this nice 8 point Saturday at our club. The bucks are on the move. We have not seen any chasing yet but several bucks have been seen tending scrapes. Maybe by this weekend that will change. We are ready for the big boys to come out and play in the daylight!


----------



## southwestslayer

Good buck congrats


----------



## dixiecutter

awesome buck. good news too about bucks on their feet.


----------



## dixiecutter

his neck swole up?


----------



## JoeNorton

Still no chasing as of this morning. Saw a small seven point we've nicknamed Boots. His front legs are pretty much solid white. He also has a white spot between his eyes. He will make a pretty mount if he survives a few more seasons. I also saw 4 long beards this morning but can't never see them during turkey season, go fiqure. I'll be back in the same spot afternoon maybe a big boy will step out. Hopefully they will start running soon preferably this weekend!


----------



## JoeNorton

Well it didn't happen this afternoon either. I did see a five point right before dark though. Maybe tomorrow an old mature buck will slip up and make a mistake and jump infront of my 30-06! Good luck to you guys this weekend. Be safe and shoot true!!


----------



## dixiecutter

thanks for the info. im gonna slide in mid morning tommorrow (full moon/overcast) hunt the clearcut through the middle of the day on to dark. no 3g signal in my spot so i'll read up and share tomorrow night. good luck.


----------



## JoeNorton

Hunted this morning saw 6 does, then the big six again, and another deer as I was climbing down but I don't know what it was. Then I went this afternoon in the drizzling rain and didn't see a thing. Maybe tommorow morning will be my morning.


----------



## dixiecutter

nothing 11:00 to dark. first time this year not seeing a deer.


----------



## dixiecutter

several small bucks this morning. one came running in looking over his shoulder. it said 50 but it was cold. tomorrow is the day


----------



## dixiecutter

buck chasing a doe yesterday morning. buck chasing a doe this morning. its on @ clay/early line.


----------



## 12pointer

Bucks are running crazy at the club in fort gaines this week everybody hunting seeing bucks chasing does . Guys are being real picky on what they are going to shoot since most of them already have one buck under their belt already. alot of nice bucks are being seen. Get in the woods guys if you can.


----------



## florida boy

I Am pretty sure the guys hunting between us are trying to wipe out the population.they have shot 11 times over the last week out of what sounds like the same stand and its not even doe days.......


----------



## 12pointer

Hate to hear that florida boy maybe hogs !!,I know the club across the road east of us they are strictly quality buck hunting club ,there is a club pass them that I dont no how they hunt. Have yall had any luck this pass week on yalls place?


----------



## florida boy

We aquired a few taxidermy bills over the last week.since Tuesday its has came to a hault.I have seen 2 deer total since then. The place I am talking about doing all the shooting is the west side of bethel church rd at coleman hwy.always see a big dark dodge diesel at their gate or parked on road.they like to pull the trigger.........


----------



## 12pointer

I know the land your talking about it was up for lease 3 yrs. ago me and my son checked it out sounds like we should have leased it to keep the brown its down hunters off it, we are really trying to manage our place right, and I thank its paying off.


----------



## southwestslayer

florida boy lets see these bucks!!! congrats to you and your club.


----------



## southGAlefty

If any of you guys have any club openings or hear of any land for lease in Clay county keep me in mind please for next year. Shoot me a PM. I'm a trophy minded hunter, really like to bowhunt, and live about 1.5 hours from Ft Gaines. Good luck to y'all rest of the season.


----------



## florida boy

southwestslayer said:


> florida boy lets see these bucks!!! congrats to you and your club.



When i get back in town Monday I will get pictures up.


----------



## southwestslayer

Heading up in the am.... guys at the club are seeing them they are still rutting... One member saw to mature bucks fighting all over the field yesterday evening


----------



## dixiecutter

gonna sit in the rain tomorrow. hit and lost a good one chasing a doe last thursday. first time back in the woods since then. hope theyll still be running.


----------



## JoeNorton

We got up to the club in time to hunt this afternoon. I sat over looking some two year planted pines. I saw a broke horn 3 point and this small 8pt around 5:00. Maybe this weekend something a bit bigger might present me with a shot. Fingers crossed.


----------



## southwestslayer

Went to the club this past weekend with good success my dad shot a crazy looking buck. Many deer were seen and bucks are still chasing.


----------



## southwestslayer

This buck was in rut disoriented and rutted out. This buck crossed a hard road as the truck that dropped us off pulled away. He went into a head of woods so we walk down thr the neck down to the next field and low and be hold he stepped out... After about 30 seconds of me and my dad arguing tell each other to shoot it I finally got my dad to pull the trigger. The rest is history. .


----------



## JoeNorton

Awesome buck man! Tell him congratulations. A great memory you won't forget I bet!


----------



## southwestslayer

yea it is up there on memories this time of yr is just an awesome time to be in the woods... good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## don

Codey tell your dad I said cool looking deer....


----------



## southwestslayer

Will do don how is your Bama season going?


----------



## dixiecutter

hot the afternoon tomorrow and new years day. hope they didnt quit.


----------



## dixiecutter

got^


----------



## Tbone997

Sounds like a good week.


----------



## Son

Love them odd racks. My kind of buck. Congrats.


----------



## southwestslayer

Well our last weekend is In the books and it was a good one. I shot an 8 point and the doe he was chasing. He was dogging her I mean her tongue was hanging out. Then the night before a member shot a 19 1/4 inside spread 7 point. And another member shot a 160 pound doe... as a club we saw 59 deer in one evening on 1300 acres. It was an awesome weekend..


----------



## southwestslayer

Pics coming soon for some reason they won't upload. Also craziest thing I've ever seen guy shot a doe let it lay over night we trail it to a pile of leaves the doe was buried by coyotes to wear you couldn't see the deer at all when I told the guys that they thought I was crazy. Anyone ever seen this?


----------



## 12pointer

Congrats on the 8 pt. SWS I saw two differ 8 pts and decided to give them both a little more time , our woods where full of 8 pts this season should be interesting next season.


----------



## southwestslayer

I cannot get these photos to load idk why there on my phone same format as always and help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 12pointer

Road up to the club today and put out some fresh minerals for the new year. Still plenty of sign in the foodplots, my son is counting down the days till turkey season.


----------



## 12pointer

Road up to the club yesterday just to get out of the house mainly had to babysit the grandson he is just 3 yrs. old so I figured he would like riding the 4wheeler around. The deer are already hitting the fresh mineral sites real good. Checked two camerals that I still had out some of the bucks are dropping horns but most of them are still wearing theirs but they probly will drop them all my the end of march.


----------



## 12pointer

I havent posted in awhile ,went up to the club today filled up feeders with pellets and corn and also put out some fresh minerals. Deer sign was everywhere it was good to be in the woods just HOT.


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son rode up to the club yesterday to refill feeders and check cameras , had some pretty dang good horn showing up at feeders and mineral sites. Had our first fawn pics at sites also, things are looking pretty good for the up coming season.


----------



## florida boy

Went up last weekend to check cameras ,feeders and mow roads . Seems like a decent amount of rainfall lately judging by the water standing in the potholes . Bucks are looking pretty good and all five tracts we have are covered in hogs......what a curse to nature . Gonna have to put up a few more traps .


----------



## 12pointer

Rode up to the club sat. to check cameras and fill feeders ,coon had chewed wire on one of the slinger feeders . had some nice buck pics and alot of fawn pics,only one hog and was the same BIG boar that we have been getting.I had knee surgery 7 weeks ago so its nice to be getting around again.


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son where in the woods yesterday morning brite and early it was a cool beautiful morning ,my son saw 9 deer total he film some of the deer but didnt see a buck big enough to shoot. I had a nice 8pt. that was still in velvet that I managed to film that was with a super nice buck that I didnt get to see his head gear until they spooked and ran off. about a hr. later I had a young 6pt still in velvet and a tall rack 4 pt that was out of velvet come in . It was a great morning in Clay county to be in the woods. alot of bucks showing up on the cameras.


----------



## florida boy

dry dry dry........ hope we get some rain soon . not sure my harrows will break the dirt for planting


----------



## 12pointer

florida boy we are going to plant our plots this weekend wish us luck.


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> florida boy we are going to plant our plots this weekend wish us luck.



I am gonna plant the tract down yalls way friday . Only have 4 patches that i feel like i can handle alone . Thats if I can fix the flat tire on the tractor at the camp first.......


----------



## kmckinnie

G/L fla boy


----------



## florida boy

kmckinnie said:


> G/L fla boy



Thanks ! gonna need it...... btw 12 pointer your 3 little pigs have made it down to me . You need to call them home !


----------



## 12pointer

Two of my members are at the club today working on the food  plots, most of the other members will be there tomorrow to plant and fert. looks like we are going to hit it just right with the rain coming in next week. Oh btw florda boy go ahead and kill them pigs and invite us down to help u eat them.


----------



## 12pointer

We got our 16 plots planted Saturday so come on rain !!!!


----------



## florida boy

We got all of ours in the ground also . Looks like a few showers have hit already


----------



## dixiecutter

glad yal are still in here. ive been on saturday mornings since the opener. cut a doe and lost her (long story/broadhead fail) havent had the urge to draw back since then, though ive been covered up in little bucks. things are looking great for as little effort as ive put in.  florida boy did you ever find a new place? i take it you managed to keep your lease or find something nearby. thanks for reviving this thread. good to talk to folks that are nearby.


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> glad yal are still in here. ive been on saturday mornings since the opener. cut a doe and lost her (long story/broadhead fail) havent had the urge to draw back since then, though ive been covered up in little bucks. things are looking great for as little effort as ive put in.  florida boy did you ever find a new place? i take it you managed to keep your lease or find something nearby. thanks for reviving this thread. good to talk to folks that are nearby.



We lost our big lease but still have the same camp area that we have always had . We ended up getting 5 different tracts from 83 acres to 400 acres in Early and Clay county . We have 6 family members and 2 other guys that have always hunted with us . I like the "static free " hunting group .


----------



## dixiecutter

man i'm glad you got it worked out and managed to stay in the neigborhood. might pop in on yal at camp one of these weekends to say hello.


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> man i'm glad you got it worked out and managed to stay in the neigborhood. might pop in on yal at camp one of these weekends to say hello.



swing on by ! we are usually around


----------



## 12pointer

Rode up to the club sat. to help my brother n law move a stand , check out the food plots that we had planted sat. before they are coming up real good with this rain.


----------



## dixiecutter

lots of does and fawns today. they were hitting the acorns at all hours. was feeling lazy and decided to give them another week. discovered that the hogs are back in my hollow worse than ever. manage to kill 2. might bring the AR next saturday and send them a message. wind and temp surprised me this morning i froze my tail off. just checking in...


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> lots of does and fawns today. they were hitting the acorns at all hours. was feeling lazy and decided to give them another week. discovered that the hogs are back in my hollow worse than ever. manage to kill 2. might bring the AR next saturday and send them a message. wind and temp surprised me this morning i froze my tail off. just checking in...



atleast you are seeing a few deer . We have very few hardwood trees on the majority of our properties and our deer sightings are pretty slim when they start falling elsewhere


----------



## dixiecutter

sat it out last weekend but did hunt this Saturday morning. whiteoaks are slim, but acorns everywhere in general has them moving good. still passing on does with fawns, guess I just haven't been in the mood. hogs are so bad I could pure smell them. did not see any this trip though. haven't heard any shooting to speak of besides one shot opening morning sounded about a mile or so north probably along kolomoki crk. did bust this coyote though...


----------



## florida boy

good to see one less yote in the woods Dixie


----------



## dixiecutter

just a matter of days. anybody seeing anything? scrapes and rubs all over the place. i may switch to the clearcut saturday morning to see if theyre starting to mix it up.


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> just a matter of days. anybody seeing anything? scrapes and rubs all over the place. i may switch to the clearcut saturday morning to see if theyre starting to mix it up.



I havent been back up lately but a couple of our guys have been . They have been seeing alot of deer in general and a few small bucks aggravating does . Dad said they are back to hitting corn and patches pretty hard .


----------



## Mako22

I'm seeing fresh scrapes in several places on my lease.


----------



## dixiecutter

i heard they're stackin'em up in cuthbert. that means we're next! i'm pull away from the acorns move to the buck-hole tomorrow given the east/northeast wind. maybe they'll be on their feet. i'll be sure to report.


----------



## southwestslayer

This past weekend some of the guys are at camp said the deer are moving good. One buck was shot bumping a doe, scrapes are showing up. The buck shot would of been a stud 8 point but had grown only 2 points on one side.


----------



## 12pointer

The deer have been moving real good the last two weekends at my club in fort Gaines ,my son killed a nice 10pt. and another member killed a nice 9pt. two weekends ago. Two more of my members killed a nice 10pt. and a nice 8pt. this passed weekend. The bucks are starting to chase the does real good, my son was climbing down his tree this past sat. morning when a 8pt ran up within 15 yds. of his tree , he had already filmed two other bigger bucks running does earlier that morning. Guys get in the woods the deer are moving. Happy Thanksgiving fellow hunters.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice 12 pointer.. Glad to hear that they are running. we will be up to the camp Thursday. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## dixiecutter

hunted fri afternoon and sat morning. lots of bucks in the woods and on the road. partner killed a nice one this morning in the stand where we have to take turns. saw an 8 following a doe with a spike in-tow. i believe we're there. hope my dec 5 vacation isnt late.


----------



## Sit still

*Dixiecutter Question*

What part of clay co do you hunt?


----------



## dixiecutter

southwest clay


----------



## Sit still

That's really early right?  I hunt near there and it seems like peak has been dec 10 to 20 range.


----------



## southwestslayer

Yea sit still seams early this yr. We were up for the weekend one 8 point shot following a doe. Heading back up sat for about 5 days hoping the fact that it will not get out the 60s will help.


----------



## 12pointer

There was two more nice bucks taken on our club this past weekend , l killed a decent 8pt. and my brother n law killed a Real good 8pt. That will be heading to the taxidermist real soon. Bucks have been running real good on our place both young and older bucks but l dont thank the real time is here yet the hocks of the bucks that have been killed are not black yet, l thank the cool weather a couple weeks ago just got them a little frisky. This weekend should start the hard chasing a least that's how it usually is on our place . Will post pics. soon.


----------



## 12pointer

Brother in laws 8point




My 8point


----------



## dixiecutter

re: sitstill

land-owner has told us over the years that its closer to christmas, but we've been doing the best recently between thanksgiving and dec15 (give or take) so we pull off the acorns and head over to some nice clearcuts, and just stay in there from thanksgiving up until we're not seeing anything. it has paid off over and over again in early-mid dec. dont know about the peak. although a good freeze or a full moon (we'll do without) seems to make them start jumping for sure. the 8pt (free pass) saturday was following the doe, he wasnt pushing her, just hanging around. partners 9pt came up the clearcut late morning to his doe bleat can, strait to him with a purpose. it's time. my vacation is actually dec 8-13. i hope it turns cold. best i can do. had to pick days when co-workers werent on vacation.


----------



## dixiecutter

looks good 12pointer. time to see some bucks hanging on some tailgates! florida boy has disappeared on us. he must be in them deep woods where the phone doesnt work.


----------



## Sit still

Thank y'all for the updates.  I am headed up on the 9th as well.  Hope they are still running!


----------



## southwestslayer

nice 12 will update date everyone on thursday..


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> looks good 12pointer. time to see some bucks hanging on some tailgates! florida boy has disappeared on us. he must be in them deep woods where the phone doesnt work.


 we have beem seeing quite abit of chasing our north tracts but the Southside of clay is just getting started.


----------



## dixiecutter

slow this morning. had a nice very tall 7pt come by about 8:30 head on a swivel. so if theyre not chasing yet thats fine cause im positive theyre on foot cruising at least. feeling good about tomorrow.


----------



## southwestslayer

Welp we had an eventful weekend nice 8 point was shot running a doe number of bucks where on there feet. Thanks to florida boy and his awesome dog we were able to track a deer that was gut shot that we would of never found. I have to say florida boy is a class act and great people.. thanks again florida boy and Skippy! Monday morning at 720 I shot a huge 6 point old swamp buck he came in checking 2 does once he turned broadside I knew what deer it was and let the tikka 7mm 08 bark and the big olé beast took a dirt nap where he stood. I was so pumped once I collected my thoughts and settled down I txt my wife and dad ran back to camp and got dad to help me load him up.  my daughter 1 was probably as excited as me along with my wife. He is over a 100 inch 6 point just a true GA stud... first pic is the 8 next pics are my 6


----------



## 12pointer

Nice deer southwestslayer we have a real large 6pt. on our club that we have been passing up the last two seasons hoping that he would grow a couple more pts somewhere, he has been pass by three members already this yr. I thank its getting time to take him on out. One nice 4 1/2 8pt. was killed this pass weekend and two more nice bucks shot at and missed.


----------



## florida boy

Fine deer SWSlayer ! Glad we could help the other day .the deer movement on the northside of the county has slowed way downbut alot of running tracks showing up on the southend.


----------



## 12pointer

A nice 8pt and a nice 7pt was killed on our lease in clay this pass weekend, with this cold weather coming in this coming up weekend deer should be moving good. Will post pics later.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice 12 pointer keep em rolling..


----------



## dixiecutter

looks good. i hope theyre wide open saturday. they should be.


----------



## southwestslayer

They are on their feet again with weather coming in. This one was shot tonight by one of our club members..


----------



## dixiecutter

score! they were on their feet but he was not with a doe. he was doing something that involved making lots of noises and breaking trees. not sure what he was up to exactly.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice buck dixie


----------



## florida boy

Dixie did one of yall come by the camp yesterday evening needing a dog to look for a deer ? I had already went home with the mutt


----------



## Sit still

*Dixie?*

Where about is ClayCounty do you hunt?


----------



## dixiecutter

^bluffton. ^no i didnt, but i did read above that you have a dog, wish i knew last year, i popped a good one on 12/9 he went across the north line where i can easily get permission to track (not hunt) for a long ways. i bet i couldve backed out and the dog wouldve found him. and looking back that was a day i couldve stayed forever. ive worn out my family by being gone- is why im always headed home at lunch. one of these days im coming to the campfire fla


----------



## southwestslayer

Dixie, florida boys dog would of Def found him that dog has skills. 

Florida boy one of my guys trying calling you yesterday his son shot a doe and they lost blood.


----------



## florida boy

southwestslayer said:


> Dixie, florida boys dog would of Def found him that dog has skills.
> 
> Florida boy one of my guys trying calling you yesterday his son shot a doe and they lost blood.



I never did get a call from him . I left the camp and headed home about 2 yesterday . I would of definitely gave it a try if I was still up there . I did have a guy call lastnight after dark that lost a buck up near Arlington but I was 70 miles away and had to come in for a 48 hr shift this morning .


----------



## southwestslayer

florida boy said:


> I never did get a call from him . I left the camp and headed home about 2 yesterday . I would of definitely gave it a try if I was still up there . I did have a guy call lastnight after dark that lost a buck up near Arlington but I was 70 miles away and had to come in for a 48 hr shift this morning .



Right on we will be up on the 31st. I'll get with you.


----------



## 12pointer

There where three nice bucks killed on our place this pass weekend during the nice cold weather, my son killed a nice 9pt. That he was lucky enough to get the kill shot on camera, and there was two good 8pts that where also taken will post pics of my sons deer later.


----------



## Sit still

*Dixie*

I have pictures of a deer that look very similar to that deer.  Do you hunt closer to highway 39 or 27?


----------



## JoeNorton

This is the buck I killed Sunday that my dad (12pointer) was talking about. He was trailing a doe.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice buck joe


----------



## JoeNorton

southwestslayer said:


> Nice buck joe



Thank you sir! I will try to get the video up soon.


----------



## dixiecutter

great deer joe. cant wait to see the video. (sit still) i hunt off 39 near old river rd. is any of yal hunting this weekend in this mest up weather? Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sit still

Not me.  Heat is unreal


----------



## JoeNorton

dixiecutter said:


> great deer joe. cant wait to see the video. (sit still) i hunt off 39 near old river rd. is any of yal hunting this weekend in this mest up weather? Merry Christmas.



Thank you sir!

Well is anyone going up this weekend to take out the season with a bang?


----------



## dixiecutter

did not see a deer this weekend. was a good season for me, got my bucks. Thank yal for being on the clay page again, it's good to know who's shooting what, and reporting to each other what the bucks are up to. i was wanting to get up with some of yal (florida boy, i know for a fact i could pretty much walk to your camp). but with the babies at the house i've gotten to where im in a hurry to get home- pretty much hunted sat mornings only and stay around the house, trying to be a dad.


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son rode up to the club today to do a little looking around, we had gotten a really good rain there the roads where in a mess . It was windy but we heard a few gobblers. We hunted for some sheds my son found four but I didn't find any he was happy , It was a nice day in the woods.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Me and my son rode up to the club today to do a little looking around, we had gotten a really good rain there the roads where in a mess . It was windy but we heard a few gobblers. We hunted for some sheds my son found four but I didn't find any he was happy , It was a nice day in the woods.



See any hog sign?


----------



## 12pointer

No didn't see any maybe their all still down your way !!! lol


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son went up to the club this past weekend and put out the first trail cameras of the year, will go back and check them in a couple weeks the woods look great !


----------



## dixiecutter

whats happening clay county? are yal getting ready?


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> whats happening clay county? are yal getting ready?



We went up and put out 13 cameras last weekend and got the feeders going . They seem to be hitting the minerals pretty hard .


----------



## dixiecutter

nice. you still up the road but with camp near me? i think im gonna just drop in the weekend before bow, touch-up my shooting lanes. sure am tired of summer.


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> nice. you still up the road but with camp near me? i think im gonna just drop in the weekend before bow, touch-up my shooting lanes. sure am tired of summer.



Yes our camp is still there . We still have the same 3 tracts to the north and 2 to the south . These heat is horrible......


----------



## dixiecutter

came up for the heck of it tuesday after work. tried to shoot at some hogs, but the (friends) gun screwed up. deer running everywhere at sundown. fawns look a little bigger than usual i thought. ag is off this year, the fields that are adjacent to me arent planted. probably wont matter. we'll see.


----------



## 12pointer

Deer hitting feeders good, I hope we get a break from this HEAT before the opening day of bow season.


----------



## florida boy

12 pointer all that clearcutting had to be bordering yall? It seemed to have pushed a lot more deer down the road to us this year .


----------



## 12pointer

florida boy it has pushed a lot of deer on top of us also ,should be a another great season. I hope the brown its down club between us has a little mercy this year.


----------



## southwestslayer

How did you guys fair with that weather that came thru


----------



## florida boy

12pointer said:


> florida boy it has pushed a lot of deer on top of us also ,should be a another great season. I hope the brown its down club between us has a little mercy this year.



They have been in and out of their gates a lot lately .....


----------



## florida boy

southwestslayer said:


> How did you guys fair with that weather that came thru



I went up to the camp yesterday and it doesn't appear that any wind or rain made it up there . I worked in Wakulla county from 7 am Thursday until noonish Friday and it got pretty rough . From what I am hearing Taylor county took the worst of the storm.


----------



## southwestslayer

Good to hear all is well Florida boy thanks for the update. We will be at camp this Friday thru Sunday swing by if you want.


----------



## florida boy

southwestslayer said:


> Good to hear all is well Florida boy thanks for the update. We will be at camp this Friday thru Sunday swing by if you want.


Will do !


----------



## Mako22

I'm headed up tomorrow to put some cameras out. Glad to hear no wind damage up there from the storm.


----------



## dixiecutter

killed some hogs yesterday morning at daylight. never even made it to the stand. considering the heat and the perfect size of the sows, i just loaded them up and headed off for skinning. anybody in here poke a deer this weekend?


----------



## dixiecutter

here they are


----------



## 01Foreman400

Nice shootin!


----------



## Sit still

*Florida Boy*

I think I read in the past that you hunt off hwy 39 a mile or so into clay county.  Very close to where I hunt.  Clear cut comment made me think.  Are you off mt Calvary church rd?


----------



## florida boy

Sit still said:


> I think I read in the past that you hunt off hwy 39 a mile or so into clay county.  Very close to where I hunt.  Clear cut comment made me think.  Are you off mt Calvary church rd?



My camp is off mt calvary church rd


----------



## Sit still

We stomp close. I hunt just north of Mt Calvery church rd of hwy 39.


----------



## 12pointer

My son Joey killed a big doe sat. morning ,he had 4 come in on him
he filmed and watched them for 30 minutes before he decided to shoot one of them.He bought him a new bow this yr. and he decided to try it out.He had a nice buck get by him opening weekend he heard joey when he went to stand up ,he also got some good footage of him.I will see if he will post a short video of his kill shot of the doe.


----------



## 12pointer

We are planning on planting this coming up weekend.


----------



## dixiecutter

congrats to your son 12pt^


----------



## JoeNorton

https://youtu.be/mqS1tPAmV-A

Here is a link to a quick clip of my doe kill Saturday. This is just the kill shot not the whole hunt.


----------



## dixiecutter

nice shooting joe. whats the range? asking because it looked like she was almost able to duck it. and is that a minreal lick? congratulations


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice job nice video


----------



## JoeNorton

dixiecutter said:


> nice shooting joe. whats the range? asking because it looked like she was almost able to duck it. and is that a minreal lick? congratulations



It was about 20-25 yards I would say. Four does came out and feed for 35 - 40 minutes and then one had gotten a little uneasy and they were all starting to leave but the one I shot stayed in the opening a little too long. I wasn't planing on taking a doe yet. I was waiting on a buck. But my old hunter instinct kicked in when they started to leave. I started talking my self into shooting it. I haven't ever killed one with a compound bow before...sswhack!

No its not a mineral site. It looks like a big beach with all the sand there now though. We have had corn there through out most of the year to get pictures.


----------



## dixiecutter

congratulations. keep us posted!


----------



## 12pointer

My Son smoked a nice 8 pt at our club in Clay County sat. afternoon.
Will try to get him to post a pic later and also a video of the kill
that boy knows he wont leave the camp without his camera.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice congrats to Joe looking forward to the pic


----------



## dixiecutter

get it in here joe/12 point so's we can see it. I heard a ton of shooting saturday morning. (clay/early)


----------



## JoeNorton

Thanks guys! I posted my videos on the deer hunting forum if you wanna check those out. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10414608#post10414608

Here are a few pics of my buck from Saturday.


----------



## dixiecutter

i love what youre doing. plus it's cool that you're in the neigborhood. that pine thicket looks excellent, i believe you can take lots of buck's off of it up until it gets too high to see into. congratulations. ive been thinking about self filming lately. looks like fun, dont be surprised if i pm you about your advice.


----------



## JoeNorton

Thank you man! Yeah I really enjoy filming. Anytime man, I'll try my best to help you.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice buck Joe congrats


----------



## JoeNorton

Thank you Southwestslayer!


----------



## 12pointer

We had six out of ten members hunting at the club opening weekend of rifle season. Everyone saw deer, both bucks and does. Saturday morning was windy but several shots were heard. Sunday morning was calm and nice but not as many shots were heard. We sure do need some rain. Good luck to you fellow hunters, see you in the woods.


----------



## dixiecutter

hunted saturday morning. did not see a deer. no idea why. always see deer. heard some shots.


----------



## 12pointer

One of my members killed a nice 9pt.friday afternoon at the club, another member killed a big sow sat. morning and another member hit and lost a big boar.Me and my son didn't get to hunt this weekend we had a family outing we had to go to.


----------



## southwestslayer

Where's the pics 12 pointer


----------



## 12pointer

Will get my son to post the only two pics that I have as soon as he can.


----------



## JoeNorton

Here's the pictures.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice job we will be up this Friday through the weekend to catch this weather!! Good luck to you I'll update once I'm back


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my son will be heading up Friday also good luck southwestslayer.


----------



## 12pointer

2 more big boars killed over the weekend. One member shot a good buck but made a bad shot on him we hunted for him for 3 hrs. with no luck.Man it sure is dry.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> 2 more big boars killed over the weekend. One member shot a good buck but made a bad shot on him we hunted for him for 3 hrs. with no luck.Man it sure is dry.



Better build some large corral traps and get busy killing them or you will be covered up in them like we are before long. I hate hogs!


----------



## dixiecutter

skipped it this weekend. killed a small sow, and passed on some does friday afternoon. they seem to be walking good at sundown here in this steady high pressure. s.w. clay co.


----------



## Mako22

Deer were moving Friday morning; I heard a lot more shots yesterday than I had been hearing. I got one as did another member of our group.


----------



## Monty4x4

I got a nice 8 point in SW Terrell County on Saturday morning around 7:30.  He was bumping some does around a food plot.  I don't think they were quite ready.  He then went to rub a tree and I got him while he was doing so.  Things are heating up a bit in our area.


----------



## southwestslayer

Me and a buddy headed up Sunday morning as my uncle and dad were leaving they shot 2 does and a hog they said the deer were moving good so we were optimistic. First afternoon I saw 3 small bucks two of which were fighting in the field. Monday came and went and I saw nothing. Well this morning went out and sat in a stand that is on the edge of a pine thicket and creek and at 7 o'clock a decent 10 point slips out of the pines heading to the bottom one look thru the binoculars and I grabbed the rifle and put a shot on him he didn't act hit but I heard him crash in the woods towards the bottom so I got down and looked for blood found good blood on the edge of the woods followed right down a scrape line and there he was. His neck wasn't swollen but his tarsals were stained this weather is helping look like thanksgiving will be good if the weather continues.


----------



## florida boy

southwestslayer said:


> Me and a buddy headed up Sunday morning as my uncle and dad were leaving they shot 2 does and a hog they said the deer were moving good so we were optimistic. First afternoon I saw 3 small bucks two of which were fighting in the field. Monday came and went and I saw nothing. Well this morning went out and sat in a stand that is on the edge of a pine thicket and creek and at 7 o'clock a decent 10 point slips out of the pines heading to the bottom one look thru the binoculars and I grabbed the rifle and put a shot on him he didn't act hit but I heard him crash in the woods towards the bottom so I got down and looked for blood found good blood on the edge of the woods followed right down a scrape line and there he was. His neck wasn't swollen but his tarsals were stained this weather is helping look like thanksgiving will be good if the weather continues.



Lets see a pic !


----------



## southwestslayer

I going to post once I get home for some reason it won't let me upload from the phone.


----------



## 12pointer

Congrats on the 10pt southwestslayer can't
wait to see the pic.Alot of deer seen on our club this pass weekend no deer was shot.l almost got a big boar sunday morning but he heard me when I shifted my weight in my 
Chair in my house stand when the legs scraped across the floor he got out of dodge.


----------



## southwestslayer

Here are the pics sorry for quality they got grainy when I resized them


----------



## Monty4x4

southwestslayer said:


> Here are the pics sorry for quality they got grainy when I resized them



Awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## 12pointer

Nice deer SWS congratulations


----------



## southwestslayer

Thanks guys!


----------



## southwestslayer

Well thanksgiving weekend was good my dad shot a good 8 with big ole brows on Sunday morning. We saw A bunch of deer and good bucks chasing does!!! The does are not ready but the bucks are!!! Next weekend looks real good with weather it should break loose.. I'll post up some pics of the 8 soon


----------



## southwestslayer

Dads 8 point


----------



## 12pointer

Tell your dad congratulations l killed a decent 8pt two Mondays ago .10 minutes after l killed him a nicer 8 pt came down the same trail l gave him a free pass.l wished he had came out first. lol


----------



## 12pointer

Will try to get my son to post a pic


----------



## JoeNorton

Here is my dads deer.


----------



## southwestslayer

Fine buck! Sucks about the other 8 but like a buddy has always told me you gotta shoot shooters when you have the chance.


----------



## dixiecutter

congrats to yal that took nice bucks already. what do yal have in mind about the clay rut? i know a matter of days. saw some bucks, hundreds of scrapes, more than ussual. i usually dont care about scrapes but was surprised how many ive seen this weekend. here's to hoping the rut will be extra intense! any thoughts?


----------



## 12pointer

We saw a little running this weekend but from previous years I thank this coming up week will be it in our neck of the woods in Clay county


----------



## florida boy

I have been here since thanksgiving day and I have to say it's more of a trickle rut this year . We have killed 3 good deer and have only seen one chase so far . The two 4 yr old bucks still had cotton white hocks.  Our southern tracts seem to be have more fresh scrapes and rubs


----------



## southwestslayer

One of our member saw a stud 10 point running a doe this past weekend. We are heading up Thursday with this front coming through should be good we normally have a good rut around the 9th


----------



## 12pointer

Where's the pics flordia boy ?


----------



## southwestslayer

I second that 12 pointer


----------



## florida boy

I will post some when I get back in town next week . Nothing real impressive but we will take what we can on a year like this


----------



## dixiecutter

one of yal are gonna blast one saturday morning. that's for sure. i'll have to miss it for another obligation. that's how it works for me. i do have tomorrow morbing though, hopefully i'll have something to post about. fla-boy, if you see this will you pm me your cel#? wont bother you man, its just in case i need to look you up (tracking dog, etc.)


----------



## dixiecutter

hunted this morn. nothng to report. it was cold. thats for sure


----------



## 12pointer

3 members saw bucks running does this morning. Two shots two misses,one was my brother he said it was the biggest buck he has ever saw in the woods,thick woods mean easy misses.Trail camera picks showing mature bucks chasing does.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> 3 members saw bucks running does this morning. Two shots two misses,one was my brother he said it was the biggest buck he has ever saw in the woods,thick woods mean easy misses.Trail camera picks showing mature bucks chasing does.



Been some nice bucks shot on our place the last few days. They are defiantly up and moving now.


----------



## 12pointer

Shot my second buck yesterday morning, a pretty nice 10 point. He and another buck were fighting in the pines behind me. I couldn't see them but they were getting down and in a few minutes they stopped. Then a couple minutes later I saw movement coming my way, it was a 10 pt. I shot him and he ran about 10yds and piled up. A few minutes later I caught more movement coming my way, it was a even bigger 10 pt that I have had pictures of on my trail camera. He is a 6 x 4, I had to to let him walk though , and that was the hardest thing to do, maybe my son will be lucky enough to take him for his second buck.  The buck I killed had a wad of hair from the other buck stuck on one of his brow tines.



The second buck


----------



## 12pointer

Almost forgot my brother shot a decent 8pt Saturday afternoon at 2:30. Bucks are moving in our area of Clay county.


----------



## Mako22

Nice deer 12pt


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrats to 12.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice 12 point


----------



## dixiecutter

I shot him this morning. The bucks were ever-where. lots of bucks. I can only hope this was the biggest one of the morning, as my spot is pretty thick, they weren't giving me any time to scope them out! none of the 5 or 6 bucks i saw this morning were running a doe, might mean some even bigger boys have the does locked down? southwest clay....


----------



## 12pointer

Congratulations dixiecutter


----------



## dixiecutter

congrats to you as well 12 pointer, you and your brother and your son are wear'n'em out.


----------



## southwestslayer

Nice buck congrats


----------



## kmckinnie

Good story. Maybe next time she will connect 
Good job Woods !


----------



## dixiecutter

our thread got quiet. everybody doing good?


----------



## 12pointer

Haven't been up in a couple of weeks had other obligations. Going to try to go up Friday and Saturday with my son to see if he can tag out on his last buck.He has a side business building wood stuff and had to get his Christmas orders out.


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> Haven't been up in a couple of weeks had other obligations. Going to try to go up Friday and Saturday with my son to see if he can tag out on his last buck.He has a side business building wood stuff and had to get his Christmas orders out.



Bucks are still moving on our place. Saw one yesterday crossing the main club road on the way in.


----------



## Monty4x4

I hunt in SW Terrell County (Hope you dont mind me posting here), but used to hunt in Calhoun so I still frequent your thread.  I shot this guy (my biggest ever) the morning of 12/24, but the heatwave that followed pretty much shut everything down after.  Can't complain though.  He is a 9 point, drop tine is just shy of 6 inches, and spread is just shy of 20.  Shot him 4 minutes after shooting a doe he must have been trailing.  My first ever double harvest, and first ever drop tine.


----------



## stealthman52

Congrats Mr. Monty, old Tampa native just across the water from you, live in Plant City now


----------



## Monty4x4

stealthman52 said:


> Congrats Mr. Monty, old Tampa native just across the water from you, live in Plant City now



Thank you!  And I like Plant City.


----------



## stealthman52

Monty, you know of any openings for 2017?


----------



## Monty4x4

stealthman52 said:


> Monty, you know of any openings for 2017?



Not currently, but I will keep you in mind if I hear of anything.


----------



## 12pointer

We planted 25 plots with forage soybeans this past weekend at my club in  Clay County should give them some extra protein.


----------



## dixiecutter

anybody been out there messin around in clay? I have not. may go this weekend


----------



## florida boy

dixiecutter said:


> anybody been out there messin around in clay? I have not. may go this weekend



I have been going up about every other weekend to check cameras and mow the camp . Its been wet and like usual its an all you can eat buffet of gnats !


----------



## dixiecutter

florida boy said:


> I have been going up about every other weekend to check cameras and mow the camp . Its been wet and like usual its an all you can eat buffet of gnats !



good to hear from you. put up some velvet pics fla-boy. I dont run cameras at my place


----------



## florida boy

they seem to be running way behind this year on antler growth . Most bucks only have 6 inches or less coming out of their heads so far .


----------



## dixiecutter

that aint cool


----------



## dixiecutter

the one year we did corn up a camera our bucks were loaded first week of july


----------



## kmckinnie

Them are spokes. Fla boy.


----------



## kmckinnie

Spikes.


----------



## dixiecutter

you call'em spikes. I call'em handles.


----------



## 12pointer

Put out the first cameras for the new season a week ago will check them in a week.


----------



## dixiecutter

12 pt, you reckon joe is gonna make us some more videos this year?


----------



## southwestslayer

Headed up this Friday to get the camp straightened up and set some cams and stands!!


----------



## 12pointer

Dixieshooter I haven't been on in a while ,to answer your question if my son Joey will be making any videos this season the answer is yes he doesn't go to the woods without his camera.
We are going up tomorrow to check trail cameras and fill feeders , we have been getting alot of buck and fawn pics, we are also getting alot of hog pics , Woodsman must not be doing his job down the road. lol


----------



## 12pointer

Dixieshooter I haven't been on in a while ,to answer your question if my son Joey will be making any videos this season the answer is yes he doesn't go to the woods without his camera.
We are going up tomorrow to check trail cameras and fill feeders , we have been getting alot of buck and fawn pics, we are also getting alot of hog pics , Woodsman must not be doing his job down the road. lol


----------



## JoeNorton

I was able to get up a tree last Saturday and was able to take out a boar hog. I put the video together last night. Here it is.

https://youtu.be/ZYworDLyOOE


----------



## Mako22

Nice hog Joey


----------



## southwestslayer

Joe what camera are you running?


----------



## JoeNorton

southwestslayer said:


> Joe what camera are you running?



Canon Vixia HF G30
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...etails/camcorders/consumer/vixia/vixia-hf-g30

I got it in a package deal from Campbell Cameras


----------



## southwestslayer

Thanks Joe


----------



## dixiecutter

same as always- able to hunt saturdays only, and with the heat, it's been saturday mornings only. We have does and spotteds walking all over us, just haven't been in the mood to blood trail one all the way to kmckinnie's house. and somehow.......somehow......none of our 27 million hogs have bumbled into my sat. morn setups. Good luck from southwest clay county


----------



## kmckinnie

Found a shot yearling deer in our yard by a bow. Was not hurt bad. The rubber stopper on the end of the arrow stuck pretty good. We managed to get it and reture  the deer to the wild.


----------



## 12pointer

Me and the guys are headed to the club in the morning to plant the fall plots, hope we can get them in before to much rain starts , wish us luck !! Happy Hunting guys.


----------



## 12pointer

Well we got all 26 plots planted today all we need is some rain to get them up , alright guys help us out with a good rain dance PLEASE!!


----------



## JoeNorton

Here is a video of us planting our food plots.

https://youtu.be/CFTHDjGRhYA

I killed another hog Sunday morning on the club.


----------



## dixiecutter

Thats a biggun Joe. By some miracle none of our one million hogs have stumbled in front of my weapons, though we've hunted very little. Took my little boy squirreling saturday instead of deer. we will be turning it up a notch week 2 with this nice cool snap.


----------



## JoeNorton

Thanks man! I'm sure he had fun!

Here is the video from my opening weekend of rifle season. I missed a hog.

https://youtu.be/nME5HbZsP24


----------



## 12pointer

Great video Son as always.


----------



## kmckinnie

12pointer said:


> Great video Son as always.



He is quite the young man. You did a great job too !


----------



## southwestslayer

Well we are started pretty good one of our members killed a nice 10 Saturday night


----------



## florida boy

fine buck !


----------



## 12pointer

Congratulations to the fellow.


----------



## dixiecutter

nice one southwest. checking in. does only for us, but as always, hunting very little


----------



## Gmaster

Hunted Monday's saw 6 does, deer moved good from 8 to 9.


----------



## dixiecutter

11/27, getting pretty close to that time of year. Any reports? 12 point? floridaboy?


----------



## Mako22

dixiecutter said:


> 11/27, getting pretty close to that time of year. Any reports? 12 point? floridaboy?



Starting to see some running tracks and one buck killed last week stunk with black hocks. Also seeing scrapes and rubs in the woods.


----------



## 12pointer

Alot of chasing seen this past weekend but it was young bucks .One member killed a decent 
8 pt. Alot of bucks being seen but most of my members are picky. Should break loose any day now.


----------



## dixiecutter

Little bucks seen pushing does around today. Only a matter of time!


----------



## Mako22

Next  Saturday should be on fire


----------



## florida boy

I have been up since thanksgiving and it's been hit or miss . They appear to be winding down on our north tracts . The tract near Coleman seems to be on time and we are oddly just seeing good scraping on the south tract.


----------



## dixiecutter

florida boy said:


> I have been up since thanksgiving and it's been hit or miss . They appear to be winding down on our north tracts . The tract near Coleman seems to be on time and we are oddly just seeing good scraping on the south tract.



Is south track the one across the road from me?


----------



## southwestslayer

We are in the South East corner of clay on the early clay Calhoun tri county line my guys up there right now saying it slow no chasing should be good end of the week with this front


----------



## florida boy

Dixiecutter yeah down your way . I had 2 small bucks trailing a doe by a few minutes ago


----------



## 12pointer

It's getting close in our neck of the woods, 
1 nice 8pt was killed this pass weekend bucks 
are grunting and running bigger bucks are being seen . With this cold front coming in
They should be wide open this coming up weekend get in the woods boys !!


----------



## dixiecutter

High hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## 12pointer

Had one 7pt. , five 8pts killed on our club in Clay County this pass weekend. Had one big 10 pt. missed. People where bringing deer in left and right at Robos several nice bucks hit the ground this pass weekend in Clay.


----------



## dixiecutter

Congratulations JoeNorton. I saw your latest video. I lucked up with a pretty nice 8pt Sat 12/16, But the forum isn't allowing pictures right now. How much longer do y'all think before the rut action cools back down?


----------



## 12pointer

Me and my Son filled up the feeders with black eye peas this past weekend they have a minimum of 20 % protein in them the deer love them , also put out minerals in the the mineral holes.


----------



## don

I've been feedin blackeyed peas for a year now, mix in some corn and peanuts in the winter ,,,,dang deer will eat ya out of house and home ....they ate 500 lbs in 12 days this past January. I feed out of a boss buck feeder. mind me askin where are you buyin the peas from...and are you feeding splits or whole peas.


----------



## 12pointer

K &S Alternative wildlife feed in Coleman Ga. tell Walt that Mickey sent you .


----------



## don

I know Walt , great guy . been buying from him for a while now.thanks


----------



## Mako22

12pointer said:


> K &S Alternative wildlife feed in Coleman Ga. tell Walt that Mickey sent you .



In Coleman? There aint nothing in Coleman except a sign that says Coleman along side the road.


----------



## 12pointer

It's on hwy 37 , it's at the ClayCo peanut buying point . Tell Walt that Mickey sent you the deer really loves them.


----------



## 12pointer

Planted summer plots yesterday in Clay County. Planted 1000 lbs of peanuts , 250 lbs of sunflowers  , 250 lbs of peas  and 50 lbs of 
Millet , planning on going back and planting some grain sougrum on the side of some of the roads. It was a great day in the woods.


----------



## dixiecutter

12 point do you have success with grain sorghum? We have one field in sorghum ever so often, but it seems their least favorite of the ag in the area (close by you)


----------



## 12pointer

We have never planted sorghum before but our neighbors do every year but they leave it into the fall when it heads out thats when the deer like it.


----------



## southwestslayer

How did yall fair through the storm?


----------



## dixiecutter

southwestslayer said:


> How did yall fair through the storm?



My place got tore up. A 3/4 mile long rectangular tract of big hardwoods, with a logging road splitting it long ways from one end to the other. There are 100 ft trees laying across every foot of that road. I can barely hit my spots on foot. Getting a deer out will be silly. Heartbreak.


----------



## florida boy

FYI . To anyone hunting up around the Garnersville Rd area there has been someone walking in on foot into our property at night and stealing trailcameras. This has happened two times now over the last few weeks . I have a good idea to whom is doing it ( truck description  and tag number ) if anyone in the area is having issues with the same thing PM me and I will get you into contact with the same officer that I have been dealing with


----------



## 12pointer

It's been a pretty good while since I have been on, Deer are keeping the protein feeders empty on my club in Clay County,
They are also wearing out the mineral sites
Been getting a lot of pics of groups of bucks with horn growing back on their head. Looks like it's going to be a good year.


----------



## Sit still

Bucks have been running in Clay.  Anybody have good luck??


----------

